# Mi sono fidanzato



## Airforever (23 Gennaio 2010)

:up:... alla fine mi sono dichiarato. Con la donna che conosco da diverso tempo, quella del 'caso portafogli'. Non voglio pensare male anche se il dubbio non mi è ancora passato del tutto. Se lo ha fatto, peggio per lei: qualsiasi sia stato il motivo dell'eventuale gesto, l'ha solo presa in quel posto in quanto non ho nulla da nascondere.
Non aggiungo altro, non aggiungo emozioni in quanto non voglio partire in quinta per poi magari rimanere in panne con le ruote bucate.
Mi piace, mi trovo bene con lei. Un po' lunaticuccia ma ognuno ha il proprio carattere.
Sono stato ancora a casa sua: momenti indimenticabili. Fine settimana prossima partirà con un amico/collega per vacanze progettate quando non stavamo ancora insieme. Non voglio rognare, forse non ne ho il diritto. Io, avrei piuttosto 'bidonato' l'amico, con la sicurezza che avrebbe capito. Lei non lo ha fatto. Forse sono io ad essere esagerato. Qualcuno di voi, forse tutti, mi avete detto di non cercare priorità all'inizio. Bene, non la cerco. Non la chiedo. Se vorrà me la donerà lei. Altrimenti, scusate se termino con una battuta questo serio 3d, che vada a morì ammazzata pure questa:rotfl:!
Marco


----------



## Magenta (23 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> :up:... alla fine mi sono dichiarato. Con la donna che conosco da diverso tempo, quella del 'caso portafogli'. Non voglio pensare male anche se il dubbio non mi è ancora passato del tutto. Se lo ha fatto, peggio per lei: qualsiasi sia stato il motivo dell'eventuale gesto, l'ha solo presa in quel posto in quanto non ho nulla da nascondere.
> Non aggiungo altro, non aggiungo emozioni in quanto non voglio partire in quinta per poi magari rimanere in panne con le ruote bucate.
> Mi piace, mi trovo bene con lei. Un po' lunaticuccia ma ognuno ha il proprio carattere.
> Sono stato ancora a casa sua: momenti indimenticabili. Fine settimana prossima partirà con un amico/collega per vacanze progettate quando non stavamo ancora insieme. Non voglio rognare, forse non ne ho il diritto. Io, avrei piuttosto 'bidonato' l'amico, con la sicurezza che avrebbe capito. Lei non lo ha fatto. Forse sono io ad essere esagerato. Qualcuno di voi, forse tutti, mi avete detto di non cercare priorità all'inizio. Bene, non la cerco. Non la chiedo. Se vorrà me la donerà lei. Altrimenti, scusate se termino con una battuta questo serio 3d, che vada a morì ammazzata pure questa:rotfl:!
> Marco


Yeah felicità Marco, felicità!

Lascia che sia lei a venire da te, anche se quel viaggio al momento ti sta un pò sullo stomaco...

Sono contenta per te ma... fidanzato? nooooo dai si può dire che hai ufficializzato la storia...ma fidanzato proprio no...


----------



## pippazzo (23 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> :up:... alla fine mi sono dichiarato. Con la donna che conosco da diverso tempo, quella del 'caso portafogli'. Non voglio pensare male anche se il dubbio non mi è ancora passato del tutto. Se lo ha fatto, peggio per lei: qualsiasi sia stato il motivo dell'eventuale gesto, l'ha solo presa in quel posto in quanto non ho nulla da nascondere.
> Non aggiungo altro, non aggiungo emozioni in quanto non voglio partire in quinta per poi magari rimanere in panne con le ruote bucate.
> Mi piace, mi trovo bene con lei. Un po' lunaticuccia ma ognuno ha il proprio carattere.
> Sono stato ancora a casa sua: momenti indimenticabili. Fine settimana prossima partirà con un amico/collega per vacanze progettate quando non stavamo ancora insieme. Non voglio rognare, forse non ne ho il diritto. Io, avrei piuttosto 'bidonato' l'amico, con la sicurezza che avrebbe capito. Lei non lo ha fatto. Forse sono io ad essere esagerato. Qualcuno di voi, forse tutti, mi avete detto di non cercare priorità
> ...


Fidanzata con te e parte con un altro ?

Cose da pazzi !!!!!

Io l'avrei già mandata a cag...


----------



## Airforever (23 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> Fidanzata con te e parte con un altro ?
> 
> Cose da pazzi !!!!!
> 
> Io l'avrei già mandata a cag...


... punti di vista... onestamente la penso come te... io avrei 'bidonato' l'amico piuttosto... però si è più volte detto, qui, che era ingiusto pretendere la pole position sin dall'inizio... sarà...


----------



## pippazzo (23 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> ... punti di vista... onestamente la penso come te... io avrei 'bidonato' l'amico piuttosto... però si è più volte detto, qui, che era ingiusto pretendere la pole position sin dall'inizio... sarà...


Ma se mi fidanzo IO SONO in pole position !!!!

Non capisco.....

A meno che tu non ti sia espresso male, e dunque non si tratti di fidanzamento, ma di amicizia "particolare" in evoluzione....


----------



## Airforever (23 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> Ma se mi fidanzo IO SONO in pole position !!!!
> 
> Non capisco.....
> 
> A meno che tu non ti sia espresso male, e dunque non si tratti di fidanzamento, ma di amicizia "particolare" in evoluzione....


... forse ho esagerato a definirlo fidanzamento... ma ci siamo baciati e quindi non mi va neanche di considerarmi solo amico...


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> :up:... alla fine mi sono dichiarato. Con la donna che conosco da diverso tempo, quella del 'caso portafogli'. Non voglio pensare male anche se il dubbio non mi è ancora passato del tutto. Se lo ha fatto, peggio per lei: qualsiasi sia stato il motivo dell'eventuale gesto, l'ha solo presa in quel posto in quanto non ho nulla da nascondere.
> Non aggiungo altro, non aggiungo emozioni in quanto non voglio partire in quinta per poi magari rimanere in panne con le ruote bucate.
> Mi piace, mi trovo bene con lei. Un po' lunaticuccia ma ognuno ha il proprio carattere.
> Sono stato ancora a casa sua: momenti indimenticabili. Fine settimana prossima partirà con un amico/collega per vacanze progettate quando non stavamo ancora insieme. Non voglio rognare, forse non ne ho il diritto. Io, avrei piuttosto 'bidonato' l'amico, con la sicurezza che avrebbe capito. Lei non lo ha fatto. *Forse sono io ad essere esagerato*. Qualcuno di voi, forse tutti, mi avete detto di non cercare priorità all'inizio. *Bene, non la cerco. Non la chiedo. Se vorrà me la donerà lei.*


Sei sulla via giusta, bravo :up:. E speriamo che questa volta vada bene eh...


----------



## pippazzo (23 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> ... forse ho esagerato a definirlo fidanzamento... *ma ci siamo baciati* e quindi non mi va neanche di considerarmi solo amico...


Spero non sia come nel film di checco zalone.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> Ma se mi fidanzo IO SONO in pole position !!!!
> 
> Non capisco.....
> 
> A meno che tu non ti sia espresso male, e dunque non si tratti di fidanzamento, ma di amicizia "particolare" in evoluzione....


Ma quale pole position, ma che stai a di...
Loro esigono di essere in pole position...poi con 4 belle moine ti fanno credere che sei tu in pole position...solo per gonfiare un po' il tuo ego maschile, in realtà tu vieni sempre dopo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> ... punti di vista... onestamente la penso come te... io avrei 'bidonato' l'amico piuttosto... però si è più volte detto, qui, che era ingiusto pretendere la pole position sin dall'inizio... sarà...


Pfui, dai Marco, loro sono capricciose, sai? 
Te l'ho detto è una sporca guerra...ok?
Occhio sai? Ti stordiscono con la lussuria...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## pippazzo (23 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale pole position, ma che stai a di...
> Loro esigono di essere in pole position...poi con 4 belle moine ti fanno credere che sei tu in pole position...solo per gonfiare un po' il tuo ego maschile, in realtà tu vieni sempre dopo.


La pole position cui mi riferisco è quella della fedeltà....


----------



## pippazzo (23 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pfui, dai Marco, loro sono capricciose, sai?
> Te l'ho detto è una sporca guerra...ok?
> Occhio sai? Ti stordiscono con la lussuria...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Lasciarti stordire dalla lussuria a 40 e passa anni ?
Allora siamo davvero alla frutta.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2010)

Eccoti sistemato ... ti auguro tutto il bene per l'avventura amore e spero che duri più di quanto tu possa immaginare :up:


----------



## aristocat (23 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> *Lasciarti stordire dalla lussuria a 40 e passa anni *?
> Allora *siamo davvero alla frutta*.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Tutto il contrario invece.
Ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi per il contrario ....

@ conte --->la sporca guerra comincia quando qualcosa inizia a scricchiolare... 
@ air ---> chiodo scaccia chiodo? è passato veramente poco tempo dalla strana ragazza, attenzione...


----------



## MK (23 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Tutto il contrario invece.
> Ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi per il contrario ....


 
:rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## pippazzo (23 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Tutto il contrario invece.
> Ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi per il contrario ....
> 
> @ conte --->la sporca guerra comincia quando qualcosa inizia a scricchiolare...
> @ air ---> chiodo scaccia chiodo? è passato veramente poco tempo dalla strana ragazza, attenzione...


Guarda che una cosa è gradire l'articolo (e goderselo), altra cosa è perdere la testa.....


----------



## aristocat (23 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> Guarda che una cosa è gradire l'articolo (e goderselo), altra cosa è perdere la testa.....


per me le due cose possono coincidere  ...anzi, _debbono_ coincidere...
e spero di pensarla così anche a 40 anni


----------



## pippazzo (24 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> per me le due cose possono coincidere  ...anzi, _debbono_ coincidere...


Per me no. La testa si può perdere per amore, al massimo, non per lussuria. Almeno alla nostra età.....


----------



## aristocat (24 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> Per me no. La testa si può perdere per amore, al massimo, non per lussuria. Almeno alla nostra età.....


dipende da che connotazione dai alla lussuria ...^^


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> per me le due cose possono coincidere  ...anzi, _debbono_ coincidere...
> e spero di pensarla così anche a 40 anni


Io la penso così. E i 40 li ho passati :mrgreen:.


----------



## pippazzo (24 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> dipende da che connotazione dai alla lussuria ...^^


Si, ma non mettiamo in dubbio anche il significato delle parole.
Lussuria è una precisa parola italiana, c'è sul vocabolario.


----------



## aristocat (24 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> Si, ma non mettiamo in dubbio anche il significato delle parole.
> Lussuria è una precisa parola italiana, c'è sul vocabolario.


Parola che ha molte connotazioni e sfumature di significato...


----------



## pippazzo (24 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Parola che ha molte connotazioni e sfumature di significato...


Da Wikipedia: La *lussuria* è l'abbandono lascivo al piacere sessuale. Nella società occidentale il termine _lussuria_ non è più molto usato, in quanto si ritengono normalmente accettabili i comportamenti sessuali che coinvolgono adulti consenzienti.
 Non capisco dove siano le sfumature....


----------



## aristocat (24 Gennaio 2010)

*come vedi, il senso di questa parola non è univoco...*



pippazzo ha detto:


> Da Wikipedia: La *lussuria* è l'abbandono lascivo al piacere sessuale. Nella società occidentale il termine _lussuria_ non è più molto usato, in quanto si ritengono normalmente accettabili i comportamenti sessuali che coinvolgono adulti consenzienti.
> Non capisco dove siano le sfumature....



Da Wikipedia: 


 In molte confessioni religiose la lussuria è considerata un peccato, in quanto menomazione della volontà individuale e discernimento del bene e del male più che, come si ritiene comunemente, un "male in sé", inteso come atto in sé riprovevole. Per altre religioni, invece, la lussuria non rappresenta un male.
  La definizione di _lussuria_, anche alla luce delle mutazioni culturali intervenute nel corso dei secoli, è stata ovviamente oggetto di variazioni interpretative.


----------



## pippazzo (24 Gennaio 2010)

Questa è molto interessante ed attinente...

«Le belle ragazze scavano la fossa» era la mia frase ricorrente, tutte le volte che mi toccava mio malgrado di girare la testa per guardare le incomparabili bellezze del Messico indiano. E la mancanza in me di una lussuria attiva mi aveva procurato inoltre una nuova vita serena che mi stavo godendo in pieno. (Jack Kerouac)


----------



## pippazzo (24 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Da Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> In molte confessioni religiose la lussuria è considerata un peccato, in quanto menomazione della volontà individuale e discernimento del bene e del male più che, come si ritiene comunemente, un "male in sé", inteso come atto in sé riprovevole. Per altre religioni, invece, la lussuria non rappresenta un male.
> La definizione di _lussuria_, anche alla luce delle mutazioni culturali intervenute nel corso dei secoli, è stata ovviamente oggetto di variazioni interpretative.


Le *confessioni religiose* sono altra cosa. 
Restiamo nella laicità.

La definizione *è stata *ovviamente oggetto di variazioni interpretative.
Restiamo nel presente.


----------



## aristocat (24 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> Questa è molto interessante ed attinente...
> 
> «Le belle ragazze scavano la fossa» era la mia frase ricorrente, tutte le volte che mi toccava mio malgrado di girare la testa per guardare le incomparabili bellezze del Messico indiano. E la mancanza in me di una lussuria attiva mi aveva procurato inoltre una nuova vita serena che mi stavo godendo in pieno. (Jack Kerouac)


Bell'utilizzo del termine. Interessante, è vero.
Da quale romanzo viene? 
Attinente al caso di Air? Dai, speriamo di no


----------



## aristocat (24 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> Le *confessioni religiose* sono altra cosa.
> Restiamo nella laicità.
> 
> La definizione *è stata *ovviamente oggetto di variazioni interpretative.
> Restiamo nel presente.


Okay. Nel presente raccogliamo una ricchezza di significati che si sono via via addensati attorno a questa parola.

Personalmente, torno a ripetere, momenti di lussuria non volgari, ma piacevoli al punto da perdere la testa, a qualunque età, non li trovo disdicevoli :up:


----------



## pippazzo (24 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bell'utilizzo del termine. Interessante, è vero.
> Da quale romanzo viene?
> Attinente al caso di Air? Dai, speriamo di no


Non so da quale romanzo venga. L'ho trovato in Internet. Di Kerouac ho letto solo "On the road" e "PIC".

In quanto ad Air.... E' una pellaccia, la lussuria non lo fotte, lui cerca L'AMORE !!!


----------



## pippazzo (24 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Okay. Nel presente raccogliamo una ricchezza di significati che si sono via via addensati attorno a questa parola.
> 
> Personalmente, torno a ripetere, momenti di lussuria non volgari, ma piacevoli al punto da perdere la testa, a qualunque età, non li trovo disdicevoli :up:
> 
> Chiaro che il coinvolgimento amoroso è tutt'altro paio di maniche...:blank:


Neanche io li trovo disdicevoli, ci mancherebbe !!! Proprio io, poi.... ahahahah...

Volevo solo dire che dopo tante esperienze, impari a dare al sesso il ruolo che merita. Ed è un ruolo importantissimo, sia chiaro.
Però.... abbiamo scrostato il muro. Tutto qui.


----------



## aristocat (24 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> Neanche io li trovo disdicevoli, ci mancherebbe !!! Proprio io, poi.... ahahahah...
> 
> Volevo solo dire che dopo tante esperienze, impari a dare al sesso il ruolo che merita. Ed è un ruolo importantissimo, sia chiaro.
> Però.... abbiamo scrostato il muro. Tutto qui.


Ah, ora mi si chiarisce meglio il quadro. 
Vero, scrostare il muro è importantissimo...tanto quanto ciò che diceva Conte: non perdere la dignità dopo momenti di passione coinvolgente...


----------



## pippazzo (24 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ah, ora mi si chiarisce meglio il quadro.
> Vero, scrostare il muro è importantissimo...tanto quanto ciò che diceva Conte: *non perdere la dignità dopo momenti di passione coinvolgente*...


... nè dopo momenti di disperazione devastante.
Io l'ho fatto, purtroppo, ed ho imparato a mie spese.

PS : dove l'hai trovato quell'avatar ? Mi ricorda la scena di un film, ma non saprei dire quale...


----------



## aristocat (24 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> ... nè dopo momenti di disperazione devastante.
> Io l'ho fatto, purtroppo, ed ho imparato a mie spese.
> 
> PS : dove l'hai trovato quell'avatar ? Mi ricorda la scena di un film, ma non saprei dire quale...


Sai che ho visto questa foto in una pagina internet di cantanti in erba che non mi ricordo e...mi è piaciuta? Per molti versi mi somiglia e non ho esitato a farne il mio avatar.


----------



## pippazzo (24 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sai che ho visto questa foto in una pagina internet di cantanti in erba che non mi ricordo e...mi è piaciuta? Per molti versi mi somiglia e non ho esitato a farne il mio avatar.


Ok, sbagliavo, allora. Mi ricordava forse "Shining", comunque sbagliavo.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> La pole position cui mi riferisco è quella della fedeltà....


Amico quello è un punto fermo...
Se si ingenera la sfida a chi si fa più corna, allora si che è una gara...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> Lasciarti stordire dalla lussuria a 40 e passa anni ?
> Allora siamo davvero alla frutta.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


E qui ti sbagli e di grosso...quelle che intraprendono un certo cammino a 20, dopo i 40, hanno una consapevolezza e una carica che non sai.
La lussuria è come...che so...l'oppio...eheheheeh...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Eccoti sistemato ... ti auguro tutto il bene per l'avventura amore e spero che duri più di quanto tu possa immaginare :up:


 Hai bannato air??? No eh?
Lui mi riporta alla mia gioventù


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Tutto il contrario invece.
> Ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi per il contrario ....
> 
> @ conte --->la sporca guerra comincia quando qualcosa inizia a scricchiolare...
> @ air ---> chiodo scaccia chiodo? è passato veramente poco tempo dalla strana ragazza, attenzione...


Già...stavolta siamo come con Kennedy e il Nikita per la faccenda di Cuba...
Direi che voglio evitare un Vietnam.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Io la penso così. E i 40 li ho passati :mrgreen:.


Sagge le donne...
Ma forse non ci siamo capiti...
Non intendevo la lussuria come straviamento del cervello...
Ma come un dolcissimo liquore che se preparato con i giusti ingredienti, può veramente stordire la testa di un uomo.

Come mai, sempre, dopo certi momenti...la moglie osa inoltrare certe richieste? Come dire...l'ho rabbonito un po' e magari non mi tratta male..

Insomma...papale...papale...gli uomini si tengono...con...la gentilezza, la disponibilità...e una sana dose di...:mrgreen:...di....di...:mrgreen::mrgreen: amicizia.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Parola che ha molte connotazioni e sfumature di significato...


E mia cara...non sai anche come suona bene in bocca in certi momenti...
Come mai certe paroline suonano così bene? Così...per esempio...senti questa...impudicizia:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> Non so da quale romanzo venga. L'ho trovato in Internet. Di Kerouac ho letto solo "On the road" e "PIC".
> 
> In quanto ad Air.... E' una pellaccia, la lussuria non lo fotte, lui cerca L'AMORE !!!


E quel testone non capisce che è con la lussuria che una donna ti porta all'AMORE...non con i sentimenti. No eh?
Infatti lui è prigioniero della donna rinascimentale o dolcestilnovistica...appena lei mostra ciò che è...è fottuta.

Air...le donne...SONO DONNE...ok?
Non divinità.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Okay. Nel presente raccogliamo una ricchezza di significati che si sono via via addensati attorno a questa parola.
> 
> Personalmente, torno a ripetere, momenti di lussuria non volgari, ma piacevoli al punto da perdere la testa, a qualunque età, non li trovo disdicevoli :up:


Pian, perchè certi momenti siano piacevoli e non volgari devono essere condivisi. E non fatti subire. Ma sono così piacevoli...che...insomma...ehm...va ben ari...te lo dico...una volta ho fatto una registrazione audio...di uno di questi momenti...ma ero giovane...cavoli inesperto. Vado a lezione...e come nel tempo delle mele, metto su le cuffiette a colei con cui avevo condiviso. Porca miseria si incazzò da morire...io pensavo di aver fatto una cosa tenera e dolce, ma lei ovvio non sapeva che registravo. Poi dopo che ci calmammo mi spiegò che era imbarazzatissima da quello che aveva sentito..e mi disse...ma...ma...eravamo proprio noi...

Appunto fuori di testa...


----------



## tatitati (24 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> :up:... alla fine mi sono dichiarato. Con la donna che conosco da diverso tempo, quella del 'caso portafogli'. Non voglio pensare male anche se il dubbio non mi è ancora passato del tutto. Se lo ha fatto, peggio per lei: qualsiasi sia stato il motivo dell'eventuale gesto, l'ha solo presa in quel posto in quanto non ho nulla da nascondere.
> Non aggiungo altro, non aggiungo emozioni in quanto non voglio partire in quinta per poi magari rimanere in panne con le ruote bucate.
> Mi piace, mi trovo bene con lei. Un po' lunaticuccia ma ognuno ha il proprio carattere.
> Sono stato ancora a casa sua: momenti indimenticabili. Fine settimana prossima partirà con un amico/collega per vacanze progettate quando non stavamo ancora insieme. Non voglio rognare, forse non ne ho il diritto. Io, avrei piuttosto 'bidonato' l'amico, con la sicurezza che avrebbe capito. Lei non lo ha fatto. Forse sono io ad essere esagerato. Qualcuno di voi, forse tutti, mi avete detto di non cercare priorità all'inizio. Bene, non la cerco. Non la chiedo. Se vorrà me la donerà lei. Altrimenti, scusate se termino con una battuta questo serio 3d, che vada a morì ammazzata pure questa:rotfl:!
> Marco


caro marco tus ei ben lontano dall'essere fidanzato credimi, sei solo cotto come pera. peccato non leggerti più perchè levo le tende da sto posto del chez, ma te lo devo dire. sogni troppo marco, non sei neppure a metà strada, esserti dichiarato non vuole dire essere fidanzato vuole solo dire che tu vorresti esserlo. il giorno che ti fidanzi davvero con tanto di dichiarazione anello e mazzo di fiori fammelo sapere che ci prendiamo una ciucca io e te e ridiamo per ore come farebbero due ottimi amici, hai la mia parola. io aspetto di sentire la notizia. ci conto marco. addio cucciolino.
ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sagge le donne...
> Ma forse non ci siamo capiti...
> Non intendevo la lussuria come straviamento del cervello...
> Ma come un dolcissimo liquore che se preparato con i giusti ingredienti, può veramente stordire la testa di un uomo.
> ...


 Cose come questa che hai scritto danno un'idea della tua concezione dei rapporti uomo - donna da brividi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> :up:... alla fine mi sono dichiarato. Con la donna che conosco da diverso tempo, quella del 'caso portafogli'. Non voglio pensare male anche se il dubbio non mi è ancora passato del tutto. Se lo ha fatto, peggio per lei: qualsiasi sia stato il motivo dell'eventuale gesto, l'ha solo presa in quel posto in quanto non ho nulla da nascondere.
> Non aggiungo altro, non aggiungo emozioni in quanto non voglio partire in quinta per poi magari rimanere in panne con le ruote bucate.
> Mi piace, mi trovo bene con lei. Un po' lunaticuccia ma ognuno ha il proprio carattere.
> Sono stato ancora a casa sua: momenti indimenticabili. Fine settimana prossima partirà con un amico/collega per vacanze progettate quando non stavamo ancora insieme. Non voglio rognare, forse non ne ho il diritto. Io, avrei piuttosto 'bidonato' l'amico, con la sicurezza che avrebbe capito. Lei non lo ha fatto. Forse sono io ad essere esagerato. Qualcuno di voi, forse tutti, mi avete detto di non cercare priorità all'inizio. Bene, non la cerco. Non la chiedo. Se vorrà me la donerà lei. Altrimenti, scusate se termino con una battuta questo serio 3d, che vada a morì ammazzata pure questa:rotfl:!
> Marco


 Non hai l'atteggiamento di chi si sente "con" una ragazza.


----------



## Airforever (24 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non hai l'atteggiamento di chi si sente "con" una ragazza.


Ciao P/R, puoi spiegarti meglio?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Gennaio 2010)

Air, ragazzo mio, ti vogliamo tutti bene, ma lasciatelo dire. 

tu hai imboccato una via del non-ritorno.

ormai è cronico.

tu hai un bisogno pazzesco di avere una fidanzata e, appena conosci una, la asfissi, parti con le pretese, le fai le improvvisate (come quella all'aeroporto, o come la tua vicina di casa, a cui facevi addirittura le poste sul pianerottolo quando tornava a casa la notte tardi).

adesso questa, per un bacio, già ha ricevuto una dichiarazione ed è classificata "tua fidanzata". 

guarda che quella col fidanzato ci sta partendo in vacanza.

apri gli occhi. non hai 12 anni. 

mi auguro che presto tu possa trovare un equilibrio, perchè la sensazione che ho è che, negli ultimi 2 anni, tu abbia fatto un tonfo e che ti sia involuto. una specie di regresso.

con affetto, ogni ulteriore commento è ormai superfluo.




Airforever ha detto:


> ... forse ho esagerato a definirlo fidanzamento... ma ci siamo baciati e quindi non mi va neanche di considerarmi solo amico...


----------



## aristocat (24 Gennaio 2010)

mi trovo a  concordare con te, IdS.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao P/R, puoi spiegarti meglio?


 Ciaooo
metti troppe diffidenze tra te e lei.
Ne abbiamo parlato all'infinito: quando si inizia una storia ci vuole leggerezza che significa accettare la sua evoluzione vivendola e costruendola in due. Sostituire la pesantezza delle aspettative con la pesantezza della diffidenza è seguire la stessa storia solo da un'angolatura diversa; non è cambiare trama.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Air, ragazzo mio, ti vogliamo tutti bene, ma lasciatelo dire.
> 
> tu hai imboccato una via del non-ritorno.
> 
> ...





aristocat ha detto:


> mi trovo a concordare con te, IdS.


 L'altro potrebbe davvero essere un amico e lei potrebbe non volere rinunciare a un viaggio già pagato.
Voglio sperare che questo sia stato chiarito.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Gennaio 2010)

sì, e gli elefanti volano.

ho 34 anni, ho girato mezzo mondo, ho avuto parecchie femmine e non mi ricordo di UNA volta che in vita mia ho fatto anche solo un weekend fuori con una tizia con cui non sono stato a letto (anche solo per una notte, muovendomi da Roma a Firenze).

fantastici sono anche gli amici di air che gli dicono di non essere pressante all'inizio. ma all'inizio di cosa? secondo me sono i primi che lo prendono in giro alle spalle.

Air, ti prego, svegliati.

A proposito del "già pagato". In un paio di occasioni, poco dopo aver cominciato una relazione (vera!) con una ragazza, è uscito fuori che quella aveva un viaggio da farsi con le amiche. In entrambi i casi la tizia ha disdetto, pagando penali all'agenzia di viaggio) per rimanere con me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> sì, e gli elefanti volano.
> 
> ho 34 anni, ho girato mezzo mondo, ho avuto parecchie femmine e non mi ricordo di UNA volta che in vita mia ho fatto anche solo un weekend fuori con una tizia con cui non sono stato a letto (anche solo per una notte, muovendomi da Roma a Firenze).
> 
> ...


 Non mi sembra che la disdetta sia stata garanzia di serietà nel rapporto.
Credo anch'io che Air non debba considerare la tizia appena conosciuta la sua ragazza, ma da qui decidere che sia una falsa che lo vuole raggirare (perché poi???) ce ne corre.
Gli amici che gli hanno detto di non essere pressante siamo noi che leggevamo di suoi progetti di vita e famiglia con ragazze di cui non conosceva ancora il numero di scarpe.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Gennaio 2010)

me la spieghi questa. E cerca di essere cauta, perchè se intendi quello che ho inteso, sarò costretto a risponderti a tono.



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che la disdetta sia stata garanzia di serietà nel rapporto.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cose come questa che hai scritto danno un'idea della tua concezione dei rapporti uomo - donna da brividi.


Persa io dalla vita ho avuto questo.

Tu invece come va con noi uomini?

Se un giorno incontro chi mi fa provare un rapporto differente...farò ammenda...

Air, sei molto giovane e idealista, mi commuovi, anch'io ero come te, ma crescerai, dopo che ti beccherai una colossale delusione.

Aprirai gli occhi. 
Agirai di conseguenza.

E occhio agli aeroporti sai...nel 2010 c'è ancora gente che crede siano postacci...:mexican:


----------



## lorelai (24 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> non mi ricordo di UNA volta che in vita mia ho fatto anche solo un weekend fuori con una tizia con cui non sono stato a letto
> 
> Io invece sì, per esempio. Ed è stato un bel fine settimana.
> 
> ...


Saremo strane noi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> me la spieghi questa. E cerca di essere cauta, perchè se intendi quello che ho inteso, sarò costretto a risponderti a tono.


 Che non hai avuto storie felici nonostante si siano comportate come hai detto.
Devo stare attenta a cosa?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che non hai avuto storie felici nonostante si siano comportate come hai detto.
> *Devo stare attenta a cosa*?


 che fra 2 anni fai 60 :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> che fra 2 anni fai 60 :rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:ancora più voglia di conoscere persa dal vivo...
dai ragazze che qualcuno mi fornisca in mp il suo cellulare...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
E ddai Persa...arrivooooooooooooooooooooooooo...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (25 Gennaio 2010)

Air,

te lo dico senza poesia: una che va in vacanza con un uomo, ci tromba.

A 24 anni volevo portare un'amica in vacanza con me e il fidanzato e un suo amico e loro due "Ma poi trombano, vero?":condom:

(per la cronaca: lasciai il fidanzato)


----------



## Airforever (25 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Air,
> 
> te lo dico senza poesia: una che va in vacanza con un uomo, ci tromba.
> 
> ...


Non so che dire: lei mi ha detto che è un semplice amico con il quale già a dicembre avevano richiesto ferie per andare in vacanza. Come ho già detto, io avrei 'bidonato' l'amico piuttosto che partir con lui ma c'è anche da dire che lei in vacanza da sola non vuole andare e che io, in questo periodo, non sarei potuto andare.


----------



## laterzaditroppo (25 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> :up:... alla fine mi sono dichiarato. Con la donna che conosco da diverso tempo, quella del 'caso portafogli'. Non voglio pensare male anche se il dubbio non mi è ancora passato del tutto. Se lo ha fatto, peggio per lei: qualsiasi sia stato il motivo dell'eventuale gesto, l'ha solo presa in quel posto in quanto non ho nulla da nascondere.
> Non aggiungo altro, non aggiungo emozioni in quanto non voglio partire in quinta per poi magari rimanere in panne con le ruote bucate.
> Mi piace, mi trovo bene con lei. Un po' lunaticuccia ma ognuno ha il proprio carattere.
> Sono stato ancora a casa sua: momenti indimenticabili. Fine settimana prossima partirà con un amico/collega per vacanze progettate quando non stavamo ancora insieme. Non voglio rognare, forse non ne ho il diritto. Io, avrei piuttosto 'bidonato' l'amico, con la sicurezza che avrebbe capito. Lei non lo ha fatto. Forse sono io ad essere esagerato. Qualcuno di voi, forse tutti, mi avete detto di non cercare priorità all'inizio. Bene, non la cerco. Non la chiedo. Se vorrà me la donerà lei. Altrimenti, scusate se termino con una battuta questo serio 3d, che vada a morì ammazzata pure questa:rotfl:!
> Marco


Non voglio esser la rovina feste, ma da come scrivi hai dubbi su di lei, non è (era) meglio chiarirli e poi passare ad una possibile relazione?
Anch'io mi sono lanciata in un paio di situazioni poco chiare per bisogno di affetto, ma non è stata una buona idea, ed ora son cauta (forse troppo sospettosa), ho perso la spontaneità, sono disincantata e mi manca quella positività fanciullesca.
Fatti 4 conti mentre lei è in vacanza, capisci cosa vuoi e cosa t'aspetti, se puoi cerca d'esser oggettivo.
Io ti faccio i migliori auguri che tutto funzioni e siate felici comunque vada.


----------



## ranatan (25 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> :up:... alla fine mi sono dichiarato. Con la donna che conosco da diverso tempo, quella del 'caso portafogli'. Non voglio pensare male anche se il dubbio non mi è ancora passato del tutto. Se lo ha fatto, peggio per lei: qualsiasi sia stato il motivo dell'eventuale gesto, l'ha solo presa in quel posto in quanto non ho nulla da nascondere.
> Non aggiungo altro, non aggiungo emozioni in quanto non voglio partire in quinta per poi magari rimanere in panne con le ruote bucate.
> Mi piace, mi trovo bene con lei. Un po' lunaticuccia ma ognuno ha il proprio carattere.
> Sono stato ancora a casa sua: momenti indimenticabili. Fine settimana prossima partirà con un amico/collega per vacanze progettate quando non stavamo ancora insieme. Non voglio rognare, forse non ne ho il diritto. Io, avrei piuttosto 'bidonato' l'amico, con la sicurezza che avrebbe capito. Lei non lo ha fatto. Forse sono io ad essere esagerato. Qualcuno di voi, forse tutti, mi avete detto di non cercare priorità all'inizio. Bene, non la cerco. Non la chiedo. Se vorrà me la donerà lei. Altrimenti, scusate se termino con una battuta questo serio 3d, che vada a morì ammazzata pure questa:rotfl:!
> Marco


Ciao Air. 
Ti faccio gli in bocca al lupo.
Secondo me però tendi a buttarti un pò troppo presto nelle storie sentimentali. Fermati un attimo...studia bene la situazione prima di lasciarti andare. Secondo me non è il massimo passare da una storia all'altra così rapidamente...rischia solo di crearti confusione!


----------



## Grande82 (25 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> sì, e gli elefanti volano.
> 
> ho 34 anni, ho girato mezzo mondo, ho avuto parecchie femmine e non mi ricordo di UNA volta che in vita mia ho fatto anche solo un weekend fuori con una tizia con cui non sono stato a letto (anche solo per una notte, muovendomi da Roma a Firenze).
> 
> ...


e questo è misura del tipo di donna che attiri: senza spina dorsale nè volontà autonoma, si assoggettano al tuo ruolo di macho finchè non ne trovano uno 'meglio'.
Sveglia, insonna. Mi spiace dirtelo, ma sei solo e acido. Non è un buon punto di partenza per dare consigli sulle donne.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Gennaio 2010)

Air, concordo con persa sul fatto che il tuo partire molto prevenuto non è un buon punto di partenza. La verità è che questa ragazza aveva la sua vita fino a ieri e mi pare chiaro che continuerà ad averla anche dopo. Sei in grado di sostenere questo?
Io onestamente non rinuncerei mai ad un viaggio solo perchè mi sono fidanzata. Semplicemente perchè credo che quell'uomo sia quello giusto, abbiamo tutta la vita per stare insieme e non c'è fretta di fare le cose. 
Inoltre mi farebbe piacere pensarlo mentre sono via e aumentare la sua attesa verso di me con la distanza che può essere un ottimo legante di una coppia salda. 
Quello che devi chiarirti è: cosa vuoi? che tipo di donna cerchi? Seria? Onesta? Dolce? Dipendente da te o indipendete? Che ti ama perchè ti sceglie o perchè nn vede altro al di fuori di te?


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Gennaio 2010)

Quoto Grande....però che bello....auguri...auguri...auguri!!!


----------



## Anna A (25 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Quoto Grande....però che bello....auguri...auguri...auguri!!!


ma auguri per cosa?
per un bacio prima delle vacanze?

cioè, ma sono fuori io o cosa?
boh, a me sembra quanto meno prematuro parlare di fidanzamento...:sonar:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Gennaio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma auguri per cosa?
> per un bacio prima delle vacanze?
> 
> cioè, *ma sono fuori io o cosa?*
> boh, a me sembra quanto meno prematuro parlare di fidanzamento...:sonar:


siamo fuori in 2


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Air,
> 
> te lo dico senza poesia: una che va in vacanza con un uomo, ci tromba.
> 
> ...


Contesto è ora di finirla.
Posso assicurarti che sono andato via per giorni con una tipa e non abbiamo fatto niente. Questa qua, voleva solo visitare l'olanda, io ci dovevo andare per concerti e abbiamo unito l'utile al dilettevole. 
Ma ovvio...ovvio...per la cronaca dovevamo trombare. Entrambi sposati ad altri. :incazzato::incazzato:
Mica tra uomo e donna per forza ci deve essere sesso eh?:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Gennaio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma auguri per cosa?
> per un bacio prima delle vacanze?
> 
> cioè, ma sono fuori io o cosa?
> boh, a me sembra quanto meno prematuro parlare di fidanzamento...:sonar:


Auguri per cosa? per non scrivere una frase idiota come "in bocca al lupo"...."in culo alla balena"..."che buon pro ti faccia".... "mi auguro per te belle cose"......... pensi che sia così idiota da aver capito che si è fidanzato ufficialmente a casa e tra qualche giorno ci scriverà la data del matrimonio? Con auguri non intendevo quello... intendevo aver il coraggio, la forza, la pazzia, la sola idea di mettersi in gioco, rimettersi in gioco, sentire uan sensazione gradevole, piacevole, interessante o anche bella è un evento per chi è stato male da festeggiare...per questo auguri....in bocca al lupo... in culo alla balena...che buon pro ti faccia....
Io intendevo questo... poi, comunque ha intitolato lui il suo intervento o chi per lui?


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica tra uomo e donna per forza ci deve essere sesso eh?:incazzato::incazzato:


 é vero...su questo concordo...in pieno...anche io son stata in vacanza in due, quattro, sei e non è successo ciò che non doveva accadere...che fossimo entrambi a non volerlo o solo uno dei due....


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2010)

*Air*

1) passa la moneta per quel che la vale. Un bacio è un bacio.
Ovvio dipende sempre da chi e per come te lo dà. Ci sono baci che valgono più di una fede nuziale per me.

2) Apprezza la sua onestà.

3) Non pensare MAI male di lei. Porco di quel mondo schifoso, ho un'amica ossessionata dal pensiero che gli altri possano pensare male di lei, NON CAPISCE, che gli altri se ne strafregano di lei, che a sto mondo ( tranne qualche raro caso) la gente si fa i cazzi propri.

Là ossessionata...e...tua moglie cosa dice se scopre che ci vediamo?

Ma cosa cazzo scopre? COSA...che ogni tanto beviamo un caffè insieme?

Air, Verena dice un altra cosa, molto più sibillina.
Copre il fatto che se una donna vuole fartela sotto il naso, te la fa. 
Loro sanno sempre farle con i coperchi.

E chi ti dice che sta storia della vacanza non sia perfino na boutade per tastare se sei geloso e possessivo?

Loro sono giocattolone...ma guai a non seguirle nei loro giochi...si inalberano e dicono..."allora io non gioco più!".

Air...atterraggio morbido...non fare il kamikaze...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Gennaio 2010)

Ma chi sei tu per giudicare la correttezza dei miei rapporti? 
Io sto semplicemente intervenendo nel thread di un amico per dire la mia opinione e tu mi attacchi.
ma chi sei?
ma che ne sai? 
Perchè non giudichi la correttezza nei TUOI rapporti?



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi sembra che la disdetta sia stata garanzia di serietà nel rapporto.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che non hai avuto storie felici nonostante si siano comportate come hai detto.
> Devo stare attenta a cosa?


 
pure tu, ma che vuoi? Ma come ti permetti? Solo e acido io? ma che dici?ho così tanta gente che mi stima, mi rispetta e mi vuole bene che l'unica cosa che mi duole, in questo periodo è non dedicargli abbastanza tempo.

e di nuovo: come fai tu a sapere che tipo di donna attiro io? ma che ne sai? ma quale ruolo di macho? Se hai la sindrome premestruale lo dovresti scrivere come disclaimer all'inizio di ogni post. 




Grande82 ha detto:


> e questo è misura del tipo di donna che attiri: senza spina dorsale nè volontà autonoma, si assoggettano al tuo ruolo di macho finchè non ne trovano uno 'meglio'.
> Sveglia, insonna. Mi spiace dirtelo, ma sei solo e acido. Non è un buon punto di partenza per dare consigli sulle donne.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Gennaio 2010)

e poi non capisco... ma la moderazione su sto forum vale solo per me? 

io scrivo per dare un consiglio ad un amico e mi devo sentire dire ste cose ignobili, inconferenti col thread, sul piano PERSONALE ? del tutto impunemente?

mi fermo qui e non risponderò ad altre provocazioni, visto che, in caso di litigio, quello che bannano sono io (come l'altra volta).


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> é vero...su questo concordo...in pieno...anche io son stata in vacanza in due, quattro, sei e non è successo ciò che non doveva accadere...che fossimo entrambi a non volerlo o solo uno dei due....


Infatti...
Ma Tink...certa gente...le cose le sogna e non le vive...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e poi non capisco... ma la moderazione su sto forum vale solo per me?
> 
> io scrivo per dare un consiglio ad un amico e mi devo sentire dire ste cose ignobili, inconferenti col thread, sul piano PERSONALE ? del tutto impunemente?
> 
> mi fermo qui e non risponderò ad altre provocazioni, visto che, in caso di litigio, quello che bannano sono io (come l'altra volta).


pfui permaloso...
Sono io piuttosto quello bastonato...
Già bannato? Ah però...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Ma chi sei tu per giudicare la correttezza dei miei rapporti?
> Io sto semplicemente intervenendo nel thread di un amico per dire la mia opinione e tu mi attacchi.
> ma chi sei?
> ma che ne sai?
> ...


Tutto bello quello che dici...
ma pessimo...PESSIMO...
Difronte agli altri utenti, far capire che con chi ci si parla in privato.
Crea un clima di sfiducia...
COme dire attento come parli sennò rivelo in chiaro le nostre conversazioni private...
PESSIMO...

Però mi spiego come mai di certe cose...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton, puoi modificare l'ultimo post?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> contepinceton, puoi modificare l'ultimo post?


Perchè?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Ma chi sei tu per giudicare la correttezza dei miei rapporti?
> Io sto semplicemente intervenendo nel thread di un amico per dire la mia opinione e tu mi attacchi.
> ma chi sei?
> ma che ne sai?
> Perchè non giudichi la correttezza nei TUOI rapporti?


Hai risposto all'amico che se una ci tiene non parte e che così hanno fatto tutte le ragazze con cui hai avuto una relazione, se avevano un viaggio in programma.
E ti ho risposto che non è garanzia di voglia di impegnarsi o di serietà, visto che poi le relazioni sono andate storte.
Mica è un'illazione o un dato privato...ti leggo da 4 anni.
Le mie relazioni?
E' noto (sei stato il primo a rispondermi nel 2006...) che sono stata tradita.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè?


perchè io ho modificato il mio e, siccome ho eliminato una parte che sopravvive solo nel tuo "reply", in questo modo si elimina del tutto.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e poi non capisco... ma la moderazione su sto forum vale solo per me?
> 
> io scrivo per dare un consiglio ad un amico e mi devo sentire dire ste cose ignobili, inconferenti col thread, sul piano PERSONALE ? del tutto impunemente?
> 
> mi fermo qui e non risponderò ad altre provocazioni, visto che, in caso di litigio, quello che bannano sono io (come l'altra volta).


 
Ti avevo in ignore sul prec. forum, ma stavolta devo intervenire. Ho segnalato il tuo post allo staff, sei tu che INSULTI dandole della "sindrome premestruale", e quant'altro. Insomma, la solita storia che noi donne ragioniamo con l'utero.

Per non sapere né leggere né scrivere, a casa mia questo è razzismo sessista.

Lei non ti ha accusato di niente ha solo ricordato tuoi trascorsi da te diffusi con ampiezza di dettagli (che non desidero rievocare) sul forum precedente, senza neppure l'ombra di un giudizio.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Gennaio 2010)

si, ma una è andata storta dopo 2 anni e mezzo!

l'altra, per fortuna, ancora dura.

se una fin da subito rinuncia a partire per stare con la persona a cui (almeno in quel momento) tiene, è per forza espressione di serietà e voglia di impegnarsi. Poi, del diman non v'è certezza.

non capisco la tua logica.

a sto punto se uno fa una cosa bella per il partner e poi la storicizzi a 10 anni dopo, non rimarrà mai nulla di buono. 

ps..... 2006 ! come passa il tempo! Sigh! Ti ricordi pure cosa ti scrissi?





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai risposto all'amico che se una ci tiene non parte e che così hanno fatto tutte le ragazze con cui hai avuto una relazione, se avevano un viaggio in programma.
> E ti ho risposto che non è garanzia di voglia di impegnarsi o di serietà, visto che poi le relazioni sono andate storte.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> pure tu, ma che vuoi? Ma come ti permetti? Solo e acido io? ma che dici?ho così tanta gente che mi stima, mi rispetta e mi vuole bene che l'unica cosa che mi duole, in questo periodo è non dedicargli abbastanza tempo.
> 
> e di nuovo: come fai tu a sapere che tipo di donna attiro io? ma che ne sai? ma quale ruolo di macho? Se hai la sindrome premestruale lo dovresti scrivere come disclaimer all'inizio di ogni post.


 no, non ho sindromi in questo specifico periodo.
solo,hai ragione, non posso saperlo.
E quindi ritiro senz'altro.
Acido ti leggo e non posso ritirarlo. Se poi non lo sei nella vita privata, meglio per te.
Il fatto è che ti accanisci, contro chiunque sia possibilmente riprovevole (anche solo in modo latente) come se non aspettassi altro e onestamente questa donna non mi pare meriti il tuo giudizio senza fondamento. 
Poi, certo, si sceglie. ci sono quelli fiduciosi e quelli sospettosi. Ma credo che ad aspettarsi sempre e solo il peggio ci si perda.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> si
> ps..... 2006 ! come passa il tempo! Sigh! Ti ricordi pure cosa ti scrissi?


 
purtroppo sì.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> si, ma una è andata storta dopo 2 anni e mezzo!
> 
> l'altra, per fortuna, ancora dura.
> 
> ...


 e non potrebbe essere bisogno di 'accozzarsi' perchè non si ha volotnà di avere una vita personale e propri interessi, ma si cerca solo un uomo cui appoggiarsi e legarsi con ogni tentacolo (non per forza con 'finalità' negative, anche solo per bisogno di affetto)?
Ecco, questo è davvero assurdo: voler giudicare con un metro personale il mondo intero. 
Il metro su cui ti basi è fatto di opinioni personali non confermate dall'esperienza, ma anzi, l'esperienza stessa ti insegna che ti può andar male o bene con le medesime premesse. 
Ma ti è così intollerabile prendere coscienza che nessuna certezza matematica potrà guidarti verso la sicurezza e che invece è tutto un rischio, là fuori?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> si, ma una è andata storta dopo 2 anni e mezzo!
> 
> l'altra, per fortuna, ancora dura.
> 
> ...


 Certo che mi ricordo.
Mi avevi fatto ridere (e non era facile) dicendo di prenderlo a calci nel culo (cosa che virtualmente avevo già fatto).
Io dicevo che non è granzia di nulla (sono super contenta che tu stia vivendo ra una bella storia!) che una rinunci a una vacanza perchè possono esserci ragioni economiche che per una persona sono irrilevanti e per un'altra pesanti.
Però allora la mia storia è durata trentanni...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Gennaio 2010)

Cara Verena, 

non entro in contraddittorio con te, perchè è evidente che da un paio di anni sei affetta da profondo malanimo e spero che tu possa riprenderti presto. Una volta leggere i tuoi post era un piacere per le dotte disquisizioni socio-culturali (non sono ironico).
adesso, oggettivamente, ogni volta che si presenta uno/a che ha un problema col partner, tu sei subito lì pronta a dirgli di lasciarlo/a perdere trasudando una rabbia fuori dal comune. adesso addirittura segnali la gente per questioni che non ti riguardano. magari tu non te ne accorgi, ma se fai una ricerca di tutti i tuoi ultimi interventi te ne accorgerai.

comunque 

"Lei non ti ha accusato di niente ha solo ricordato tuoi trascorsi da te diffusi con ampiezza di dettagli (che non desidero rievocare) sul forum precedente, senza neppure l'ombra di un giudizio".

a casa mia "solo e acido" sono insulti. peraltro gratuiti.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Gennaio 2010)

hai ragione, sono un pò acido. lo sai perchè? Perchè Air è sempra stato un ragazzo in gamba (conosciamo il suo curriculum), solo che in questo periodo è vulnerabile e, da quello che ci ha detto, mi sa che sta tipa lo sta prendendo in giro. 
a me sembra lapalissiano dire che se la tizia ci tiene ad Air, rinuncia al viaggio (altre con me lo hanno fatto).



Grande82 ha detto:


> Acido ti leggo e non posso ritirarlo. Se poi non lo sei nella vita privata, meglio per te.


 
purtroppo hai perfettamente ragione. Anzi ti arrivo a dire di più: ho capito che il segreto per essere felici con gli altri è: non aspettarsi mai nulla da nessuno e gioire dell'altrui compagnia FINCHE C'E' !



Grande82 ha detto:


> Ma ti è così intollerabile prendere coscienza che nessuna certezza matematica potrà guidarti verso la sicurezza e che invece è tutto un rischio, là fuori?


 
Io in genere consiglio agli altri di fare cose che io non farei mai (se innamorato). Una sorta di "armiamoci e partite". o volgarmente "son tutti f....cchi col c..o degli altri.



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che mi ricordo.
> Mi avevi fatto ridere (e non era facile) dicendo di prenderlo a calci nel culo (cosa che virtualmente avevo già fatto).
> Io dicevo che non è granzia di nulla (sono super contenta che tu stia vivendo ra una bella storia!) che una rinunci a una vacanza perchè possono esserci ragioni economiche che per una persona sono irrilevanti e per un'altra pesanti.
> Però allora la mia storia è durata trentanni...


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> é vero...su questo concordo...in pieno...anche io son stata in vacanza in due, quattro, sei e non è successo ciò che non doveva accadere...che fossimo entrambi a non volerlo o solo uno dei due....


ma certamente .
sono andata spesso con amici e l'idea del sesso non mi ha mai neanche lontanamente sfiorato


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Gennaio 2010)

ma santo cielo!
dipende dalla situazione

se parto con amici in un finesettimana ad Assisi col torpedone di pensionati a 9.99 Euro comprese le pentole il sesso non viene in mente neppure a me.

ma se un'amica mi chiede di fare un weekend fuori io e lei (è successo proprio l'altro ieri) alla 4a volta che siamo usciti dopo avermi fatto avances non corrisposte di tutti i tipi, secondo voi che vuol dire? che in camera vuole giocare a domino? o "affonda la flotta"?


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> :up:... alla fine mi sono dichiarato. Con la donna che conosco da diverso tempo, quella del 'caso portafogli'. Non voglio pensare male anche se il dubbio non mi è ancora passato del tutto. Se lo ha fatto, peggio per lei: qualsiasi sia stato il motivo dell'eventuale gesto, l'ha solo presa in quel posto in quanto non ho nulla da nascondere.
> Non aggiungo altro, non aggiungo emozioni in quanto non voglio partire in quinta per poi magari rimanere in panne con le ruote bucate.
> Mi piace, mi trovo bene con lei. Un po' lunaticuccia ma ognuno ha il proprio carattere.
> Sono stato ancora a casa sua: momenti indimenticabili. Fine settimana prossima partirà con un amico/collega per vacanze progettate quando non stavamo ancora insieme. Non voglio rognare, forse non ne ho il diritto. Io, avrei piuttosto 'bidonato' l'amico, con la sicurezza che avrebbe capito. Lei non lo ha fatto. Forse sono io ad essere esagerato. Qualcuno di voi, forse tutti, mi avete detto di non cercare priorità all'inizio. Bene, non la cerco. Non la chiedo. Se vorrà me la donerà lei. Altrimenti, scusate se termino con una battuta questo serio 3d, che vada a morì ammazzata pure questa:rotfl:!
> Marco


quello che mi colpisce di te è che, per quanto ti possa definire innamorato , parli sempre della donna in oggetto con diffidenza e freddezza giudicandola con i tuoi preconcetti standardizzati
ma lasciati andare e vivi sereno, air


----------



## ranatan (25 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma certamente .
> sono andata spesso con amici e l'idea del sesso non mi ha mai neanche lontanamente sfiorato


A me capita spesso di andare via per lavoro con un collega maschio.
Anzi, facciamo proprio in modo di andare io e lui quando ci sono trasferte lunghe e impegnative perchè andiamo d'accordissimo e ci conosciamo da anni.
Mai successo nulla e mai provato quella che si definisce "tensione sessuale".
Mio marito non ha mai sollevato obiezioni, anzi, preferisce che vada con lui piuttosto che da sola.
Il compagno che avevo prima invece mi faceva delle storie impressionanti.
Credo sia questione di fiducia in se stessi


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Il compagno che avevo prima invece mi faceva delle storie impressionanti.
> Credo sia questione di fiducia in se stessi


Assolutamente sì. Gli uomini possessivi e gelosi senza motivo sono quelli che proiettano sul proprio partner la loro parte oscura. Che mettono in pratica o vorrebbero tanto farlo.


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma santo cielo!
> dipende dalla situazione
> 
> se parto con amici in un finesettimana ad Assisi col torpedone di pensionati a 9.99 Euro comprese le pentole il sesso non viene in mente neppure a me.
> ...


Esempio poco calzante... una amica che va in week-end e ti fa avances di tutti i tipi non vuole essere una amica, ma una con che vuol fare sesso con te... io avevo capito che dietro la parola amica/o c'era la parola amico/a...anche un pò interessato/a, anche un compiaciuto/a di star cn noi, anche uno/a che ci batte i pezzi da un pò...ma non certo uno/a che fa avances di tutti i tipi...ahò, scusate, ma chi conoscete voi per avere per 4 signori, dico 4 volte avances DI TUTTI I TIPI? siete forse poco chiari? o al contrario S. Agostino? io quando mi fanno avances magari la I volta non capisco o spero di aver capito male...la II capisco di sicuro e se non interessata lascio poco spazio ad equivoci ulteriori... sarà ma i miei amici (interessati) oltre il tentativo di un bacio o oltre la carezza ai capelli non son mai andati...non perchè gli ho mozzato le mani, ma perchè se capisco BENE cosa vogliono metto in chiaro subito cosa NON voglio io... se è sul serio un amico/a anche un pò infatuato torna sui binari...se è uno/a che vuol solo sesso non ci arriva alla II vacanza insieme o in comitiva a numero pari...evita e si rivolge altrove...


----------



## Verena67 (25 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Cara Verena,
> 
> non entro in contraddittorio con te, perchè è evidente che da un paio di anni sei affetta da profondo malanimo e spero che tu possa riprenderti presto. Una volta leggere i tuoi post era un piacere per le dotte disquisizioni socio-culturali (non sono ironico).
> adesso, oggettivamente, ogni volta che si presenta uno/a che ha un problema col partner, tu sei subito lì pronta a dirgli di lasciarlo/a perdere trasudando una rabbia fuori dal comune. adesso addirittura segnali la gente per questioni che non ti riguardano. magari tu non te ne accorgi, ma se fai una ricerca di tutti i tuoi ultimi interventi te ne accorgerai.
> ...


sulle considerazioni sulla mia persona, stendo un velo pietoso (e nemmeno ti segnalo), ma sempre a casa mia, attaccare un forumista ingiustamente non merita il silenzio. E quindi mi legittima all'intervento, poi valuterà lo staff.


----------



## Anna A (25 Gennaio 2010)

*e come no...*

hi,hi,hi.. insonne che dà consigli... hi,hi,hi...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Grande82 (25 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma santo cielo!
> dipende dalla situazione
> 
> se parto con amici in un finesettimana ad Assisi col torpedone di pensionati a 9.99 Euro comprese le pentole il sesso non viene in mente neppure a me.
> ...


 come puoi sapere quale dei due è il caso di air?!?!?!?


----------



## Grande82 (25 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> hai ragione, sono un pò acido. lo sai perchè? Perchè Air è sempra stato un ragazzo in gamba (conosciamo il suo curriculum), solo che in questo periodo è vulnerabile e, da quello che ci ha detto, mi sa che sta tipa lo sta prendendo in giro.
> a me sembra lapalissiano dire che se la tizia ci tiene ad Air, rinuncia al viaggio (altre con me lo hanno fatto).


capisco tu voglia proteggere un amico da una delusione, ma non è chiudendosi al mondo che non sarà deluso. al massimo così eviterà ogni emozione, di gioia e di delusione, ma questo si chiama vivere?!?!?!?!?
se la tizia ci tiene ad air glielo dimostra, in mille modi. Rinunciare al viaggio può benissimo non essere fra questi. Sarà il tempo a dare dimostrazioni, ed un pò di pazienza da parte di air





> purtroppo hai perfettamente ragione. Anzi ti arrivo a dire di più: ho capito che il segreto per essere felici con gli altri è: non aspettarsi mai nulla da nessuno e gioire dell'altrui compagnia FINCHE C'E' !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 io invece credo che non aspettarsi nulla non esista. 
tutti ci aspettiamo qualcosa e se la tua donna domani andasse via senza spiegazione, soffriresti.
io mi aspetto nella misura in cui dono, in genere per gradi, attraversando le varie fasi della conoscenza e imparando così a fidarmi e a far sì che l'altro si fidi. 
sai cosa mi lascia sorpresa del post di air? quando dice che se lei controllava il cellulare o il portafogli, son problemi di lei...
io credo che in queste fasi di una relazione si possa partire anche con il dubbio (non saremmo umani se non temessimo in base alle passate esperienze) però di debba cercare di dare fiducia e dire 'sono certo che non cercasse cose mie e sia stato un caso'. 
Lo stesso per la vacanza. Se lui dicesse 'parte perchè le interessa il tipo', peggio per lei' penserei che air è uno sciocco che butta via una cosa potenzialmente bella senza godersela e soprattutto senza godersi la crescita di quella cosa... 
tempo fa la nostra amica verena mi diede un consiglio molto bello: comprare un seme di fagiolo e piantarlo in un barattolo, prendermene cura e considerare che la relazione avrebbe dovuto avere i medesimi tempi.
prima di vedere foglie e frutti bisogna annaffiare.


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2010)

*Insonne*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e poi non capisco... ma la moderazione su sto forum vale solo per me?
> 
> io scrivo per dare un consiglio ad un amico e mi devo sentire dire ste cose ignobili, inconferenti col thread, sul piano PERSONALE ? del tutto impunemente?
> 
> mi fermo qui e non risponderò ad altre provocazioni, visto che, *in caso di litigio, quello che bannano sono io *(come l'altra volta).


... benedetto figliolo, quand'e' che impari anche tu il "gioco"  ... impara l'*arte* e mettila da parte 

Ciao.


----------



## giobbe (25 Gennaio 2010)

Nessuno può sapere se la “fidanzata” di Air e l'amico faranno sesso durante il viaggio.
 Dipende dal tipo di amicizia e dalla personalità della ragazza. Se dividono la stessa camera credo che il rischio sia maggiore.
 Concordo con Insonne quando dice che se lei fosse veramente interessata ad Air avrebbe pagato la penale e rinunciato alla vacanza.
 Questa nuova storia di Air è iniziata in modo molto tiepido e non credo che durerà a lungo.


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Nessuno può sapere se la “fidanzata” di Air e l'amico faranno sesso durante il viaggio.
> Dipende dal tipo di amicizia e dalla personalità della ragazza. Se dividono la stessa camera credo che il rischio sia maggiore.
> Concordo con Insonne quando dice che se lei fosse veramente interessata ad Air avrebbe pagato la penale e rinunciato alla vacanza.*
> Questa nuova storia di Air è iniziata in modo molto tiepido e non credo che durerà a lungo.



:up:


----------



## Grande82 (25 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up:


 da te non me l'aspettavo! non credevo fossi così legata allo stereotipo 'minigonna=puttana, vestito nero=casta'!!!
Dai!!!
Una va in vacanza con un amico maschio, dopo un bacio col suo nuovo tipo, e c'è qualcosa che non va?!?! Non è seria?!?!!?
Io sono andata in vacanza sempre sola ma ho tradito il mio ragazzo proprio l'anno in cui in vacanza ci andavamo insieme. 
Che cavolo vuol dire?!?!? Proprio non lo capisco. 
Secondo me il rispetto si dimostra nella pratica.
Quando ho cominciato a frequentare quello che è il mioa ttuale compagno non ho spostato alcun appuntamento precedentemente preso, nè per cene nè per viaggi o eventi. Ho fatto la mia vita è ho cominciato a prendere meno impegni per vederlo di più, a invitarlo nelle prenotazioni dei viaggi, a includerlo negli eventi quotidiani... Dopo alcuni mesi è normale che si faccia quasi tutto insieme, ma dopo un bacio e una dichiarazione (A proposito, lei che ha detto!?!?!?) no!


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2010)

*Equilibrio ragazza, equilibrio*



Grande82 ha detto:


> da te non me l'aspettavo! non credevo fossi così legata allo stereotipo 'minigonna=puttana, vestito nero=casta'!!!
> Dai!!!
> Una va in vacanza con un amico maschio, dopo un bacio col suo nuovo tipo, e c'è qualcosa che non va?!?! Non è seria?!?!!?
> Io sono andata in vacanza sempre sola ma ho tradito il mio ragazzo proprio l'anno in cui in vacanza ci andavamo insieme.
> ...


1) Sappiamo tutti che ci si puo' vestire da monaca e, essere una gran "bottana", quindi non do e non ho MAI dato peso all'aspetto esteriore delle persone ... a meno che non va con la passera al vento 

2) Se Air fosse stato qualcuno di grande interesse per la "ragassa" di certo non lo lavrebbe lasciato nel "frizer"  e quindi e' Air che si deve fare due conticini.

Un uomo interessato a me non va in vacanza con un'altra donna e viceversa, al massimo invita anche me per il viaggio/vacanza onde evitare "dubbi", specialmente quando si inizia una "storia".

No, salsicce e zucchine stasera :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e poi non capisco... *ma la moderazione su sto forum vale solo per me*?


certo! :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Gennaio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> certo! :rotfl:




potevi dirlo prima!

se penso a come mi sono trattenuta ...


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2010)

certo che è strano; cioè è normale che le donne sui trenta abbiano tutte una vita ben delineata con impegni ed interessi preesistenti ...ma possibile che air le incontri tutte alle soglie di viaggi o appuntamenti inderogabili?
non è che il nostro aviatore è talmente soffocante che le fanciulle s'inventano lì per lì una pausa daisuoi abbracci?:rotfl:


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un uomo interessato a me non va in vacanza con un'altra donna e viceversa, al massimo invita anche me per il viaggio/vacanza onde evitare "dubbi", specialmente quando si inizia una "storia".


 
Marì ma se si comincia a rinunciare a se stessi all'inizio di una storia poi limiti non se ne possono dare più.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Gennaio 2010)

Penso sia anche un fatto "anagrafico", io non andrei con leggerezza qualche giorno via con un amico maschio (minimo mi aspetto che si aspetti qualcosa da me), da ragazza andavo a sciare e in giro con un amico, poi ho scoperto che mi "millantava" come fidanzata...da lì, cautela.


----------



## ranatan (26 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Penso sia anche un fatto "anagrafico", io non andrei con leggerezza qualche giorno via con un amico maschio (minimo mi aspetto che si aspetti qualcosa da me), da ragazza andavo a sciare e in giro con un amico, poi ho scoperto che mi "millantava" come fidanzata...da lì, cautela.


Ma sai, dipende chi è l'amico maschio. Ci sono amicizie che vanno avanti da anni e anni, dove non c'è attrazione reciproca o se inizialmente c'è stata si è ora trasformata in qualcosa d'altro. Personalemnte come ho già detto andrei più volentieri in vacanza con il mio amico (di cui mi fido e con cui mi diverto a chiacchierare di tutto e di cui conosco l'estrema intelligenza) che con certe amiche donne tutte cinguettanti che non vedono l'ora di essere fuori casa per fare un pò le ochette (qualcuna ne conosco).
Ah, camere rigorosamente separate però...quando dormo non voglio seccatori o seccatrici intorno.
Ma tornando ad Air credo che sia più che lecito che lui si faccia un pò di menate su questa cosa. Io me le farei eccome, in fondo non sa nulla nè di lei nè del rapporto che la lega al suo amico.
D'altra parte lei fa bene a non disdire un viaggio a cui magari teneva molto solo perchè sta iniziando a frequentare Air.
Per chi dice che avrebbe dovuto invitare anche Air, poteva essere un'idea ma sinceramente se fossi l'amico di lei sarei un pò seccato di avere dietro uno che neppure conosco e che magari mi è pure antipatico.


----------



## Mari' (26 Gennaio 2010)

... e' una questione di "opinioni" ed e' giusto che ognuno esponga le sue ... guai se la pensassimo tutti alla stessa maniera, il mondo sarebbe di un grigiore orribile.


Ognuno e' norma di se stesso.


----------



## Iris (26 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' una questione di "opinioni" ed e' giusto che ognuno esponga le sue ... guai se la pensassimo tutti alla stessa maniera, il mondo sarebbe di un grigiore orribile.
> 
> 
> Ognuno e' norma di se stesso.


Ma spesso qui se si esprime un'opinione non "conforme" o semplicemente non gradita, si viene presi a male parole...mica normale.


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

*Quando mi disse che sarebbe...*

... andata in vacanza con questo suo amico, non aveva ancora prenotato. Mi disse che me lo stava dicendo per correttezza e che se avessi capito, bene. Altrimenti bene lo stesso.
Mai preteso che rinunciasse alle vacanze, ma un gesto carino sarebbe stato quello d'andarsene da sola. Invece, stando a lei, ha solo pagato il supplemento per camer singola. Questo vuol dire che avrebbero dormito insieme, non fossi comparso io.
Ho imparato, grazie a voi, a non pretendere priorità... ma i limiti esigo non siano varcati.
Aggiungo: recentemente ha subito un furto: viveva nella più totale paura. Mi contattava a qualsiasi ora, per stare tranquilla. Spesso stavo al telefono quando scendeva nel box a prendere l'auto... anche il mattino preso, anche la sera tardi.
Domenica, come di consueto le scrivo un sms del buongiorno. Non si fa viva. Sapevo che si sarebbe incontrata con un tizio per riprendere la refurtiva trovata nella mcchina del tizio stesso. Sembrandomi strano che non fossero le forze dell'ordine a consegnargliela, ero disposto ad accompagnarla. Ma nulla. Al rientro da quest'incontro mi contatta: un misero ciao ed incomincia  aparlare dei pc ripresi e lodando questo tizio per la sua onestà. Poi fatica a farsi sentire. Le faccio notare che poteva chiedere la mia presenza, ma lei dice che non mi voleva disturbare. Non mi vuoi disturbare????? Ma quando ti faceva comodo mi contattavi a qualsiasi ora per avere supporto... li non ti facevi problemi nel disturbarmi? Ieri è stata sulle sue. In serata la trovo su fb e mi dice che i ladri hanno visitato la sua palazzina: no, scusa, avvisarmi è troppo? L'ho mandata a fanculo.
Marco


----------



## Mari' (26 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma spesso qui se si esprime un'opinione non "confoeme" o semplicemente non gradita, si viene presi a male parole...mica normale.


... e lo dici a me? ... questo e' uno dei motivi per cui leggo (quando mi e' possibile) e non scrivo/rispondo ai 3d.


----------



## Iris (26 Gennaio 2010)

*Air*

Come? Hai chiuso con lei?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Come? Hai chiuso con lei?


 E noi che già ci avevamo scritto un manuale?! :incazzato:


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Come? Hai chiuso con lei?


certamente! io la ruota di scorta non la faccio...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Gennaio 2010)

E anche questa è andata...

Ok air la prossima te la troviamo noi...:idea:



Ps. Scherzi a parte...meglio subito che quando ti fossi impelagato per bene...:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> ... andata in vacanza con questo suo amico, non aveva ancora prenotato. Mi disse che me lo stava dicendo per correttezza e che se avessi capito, bene. Altrimenti bene lo stesso.
> Mai preteso che rinunciasse alle vacanze, ma un gesto carino sarebbe stato quello d'andarsene da sola. Invece, stando a lei, ha solo pagato il supplemento per camer singola. Questo vuol dire che avrebbero dormito insieme, non fossi comparso io.
> Ho imparato, grazie a voi, a non pretendere priorità... ma i limiti esigo non siano varcati.
> Aggiungo: recentemente ha subito un furto: viveva nella più totale paura. Mi contattava a qualsiasi ora, per stare tranquilla. Spesso stavo al telefono quando scendeva nel box a prendere l'auto... anche il mattino preso, anche la sera tardi.
> ...


 Telefonare è un conto chiedere di essere accompagnata un altro.
Comunque con una persona che si accorda con dei ladri e li definisce pure onesti io non vorrei avere a che fare...


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E anche questa è andata...
> 
> Ok air la prossima te la troviamo noi...:idea:
> 
> ...


se io devo essere interpellato da una donna solo quando fa comodo a quest'ultima... no, non ci sto


----------



## Mari' (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> ... andata in vacanza con questo suo amico, non aveva ancora prenotato. Mi disse che me lo stava dicendo per correttezza e che se avessi capito, bene. Altrimenti bene lo stesso.
> Mai preteso che rinunciasse alle vacanze, ma un gesto carino sarebbe stato quello d'andarsene da sola. Invece, stando a lei, ha solo pagato il supplemento per camer singola. Questo vuol dire che avrebbero dormito insieme, non fossi comparso io.
> Ho imparato, grazie a voi, a non pretendere priorità... ma i limiti esigo non siano varcati.
> Aggiungo: recentemente ha subito un furto: viveva nella più totale paura. Mi contattava a qualsiasi ora, per stare tranquilla. Spesso stavo al telefono quando scendeva nel box a prendere l'auto... anche il mattino preso, anche la sera tardi.
> ...


Ben fatto! ... Air, ma tu vai sempre nello stesso negozio a fare la spesa? ... cambia piazza


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> certamente! io la ruota di scorta non la faccio...


Air Air Air... ma un po' di sana TUA autostima mai? Se tu non avessi voluto farle da supporto non l'avresti fatto. Non puoi obbligare gli altri a zerbinarsi perchè tu non riesci ad evitarlo.


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Telefonare è un conto chiedere di essere accompagnata un altro.
> Comunque con una persona che si accorda con dei ladri e li definisce pure onesti io non vorrei avere a che fare...


no, era il tizio alla quale la stessa notte hanno rubato l'auto... poi l'auto è stata ritrovata, lui ha trovato tra la refurtiva i pc che contenevano i recapiti di questa donna, l'ha contattata per restituirglieli... e mi ha pure detto checall'sms non mi ha risposto perchè non aveva tempo e perchè la notte non aveva dormito ed era inversa. Ma stiamo scherzando?????? E poi, quando mi telefoni attacchi subito conl parlare dei pc aggiungendo le lodi per quest'uomo sulla 40ina molto onesto?


----------



## Iris (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> se io devo essere interpellato da una donna solo quando fa comodo a quest'ultima... no, non ci sto


Beh..in effetti...


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Air Air Air... ma un po' di sana TUA autostima mai? Se tu non avessi voluto farle da supporto non l'avresti fatto. Non puoi obbligare gli altri a zerbinarsi perchè tu non riesci ad evitarlo.


Ciao, no, aspetta: quello che tu chiami zerbinaggio io la chiamo educazione: quando le servivo non ci metteva tanto a telefonarmi e poi domenica non ha manco avuto tempo d'inviarmi un sms? O di chiedermi come sto quando mi ha contattato? Così io rimango dietro a due cazzo di pc ed un imbecille onesto (come fosse l'unico ad esserlo)? Poi rimango a casa mentre lei è in vacanza con l'amico? Che numeretto ho io? il 150????????


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> no, era il tizio alla quale la stessa notte hanno rubato l'auto... poi l'auto è stata ritrovata, lui ha trovato tra la refurtiva i pc che contenevano i recapiti di questa donna, l'ha contattata per restituirglieli... e mi ha pure detto checall'sms non mi ha risposto perchè non aveva tempo e perchè la notte non aveva dormito ed era inversa. Ma stiamo scherzando?????? E poi, quando mi telefoni attacchi subito conl parlare dei pc aggiungendo le lodi per quest'uomo sulla 40ina molto onesto?


 si chiama condividere un'esperienza.
succede quando due fanno vite separate e poi se le raccontano.
comunque hai fatto bene a chiudere.
mi pare evidente che lei fosse troppo indipendente per te. 
dovresti cercare una ragazza più giovane. non scherzo, magari che esce da poco da una storia lunga ed è quindi abituata ad una relazione più stretta.


----------



## Iris (26 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Air Air Air... ma un po' di sana TUA autostima mai? Se tu non avessi voluto farle da supporto non l'avresti fatto. Non puoi obbligare gli altri a zerbinarsi perchè tu non riesci ad evitarlo.


Non si è zerbinato..è stato gentile, secondo me. E la gentilezza andrebbe contraccambiata con altrettanta gentilezza!!!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao, no, aspetta: quello che tu chiami zerbinaggio io la chiamo educazione: quando le servivo non ci metteva tanto a telefonarmi e poi domenica non ha manco avuto tempo d'inviarmi un sms? O di chiedermi come sto quando mi ha contattato? Così io rimango dietro a due cazzo di pc ed un imbecille onesto (come fosse l'unico ad esserlo)? Poi rimango a casa mentre lei è in vacanza con l'amico? Che numeretto ho io? il 150????????


 secondo me è questo che ti brucia: non essere per lei il sole. stare a casa mentre lei è fuori. se anche tu fossi stato fuori non ti sarebbe pesato così tanto...


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *si chiama condividere un'esperienza.*
> *succede quando due fanno vite separate e poi se le raccontano*.
> comunque hai fatto bene a chiudere.
> mi pare evidente che lei fosse troppo indipendente per te.
> dovresti cercare una ragazza più giovane. non scherzo, magari che esce da poco da una storia lunga ed è quindi abituata ad una relazione più stretta.


Ma un ciao come stai tutto bene non si nega a nessuno!!!!!! Poi, condividiamo pure l'esperienza...


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non si è zerbinato..è stato gentile, secondo me. E la gentilezza andrebbe contraccambiata con altrettanta gentilezza!!!


 lui è stato gentile, ma non ho capito dov'è che lei non lo è stata...


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> secondo me è questo che ti brucia: non essere per lei il sole. stare a casa mentre lei è fuori. se anche tu fossi stato fuori non ti sarebbe pesato così tanto...


:up:


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ma un ciao come stai tutto bene non si nega a nessuno!!!!!! Poi, condividiamo pure l'esperienza...


 hai ragione, ma capita che presi da una cosa, entusiasti, si passi subito a condividere l'esperienza e solo dopo si pensi 'cavolo, non l'ho nemmeno salutato!!'


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> secondo me è questo che ti brucia: non essere per lei il sole. stare a casa mentre lei è fuori. se anche tu fossi stato fuori non ti sarebbe pesato così tanto...


credimi, non è questo...


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma capita che presi da una cosa, entusiasti, si passi subito a condividere l'esperienza e solo dopo si pensi 'cavolo, non l'ho nemmeno salutato!!'


no, se si è educati non capita. se si è egoisti si.


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lui è stato gentile, ma non ho capito dov'è che lei non lo è stata...


a non rispondere al mio sms. al non dirmi che sarebbe andata sola all'appuntamento, al telefonarmi parlandomi solo di pc e del santo che glieli ha restituiti, al decidere d'andare in vacanza con l'amico invece che dirottare su una vacanza da sola...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> no, era il tizio alla quale la stessa notte hanno rubato l'auto... poi l'auto è stata ritrovata, lui ha trovato tra la refurtiva i pc che contenevano i recapiti di questa donna, l'ha contattata per restituirglieli... e mi ha pure detto checall'sms non mi ha risposto perchè non aveva tempo e perchè la notte non aveva dormito ed era inversa. Ma stiamo scherzando?????? E poi, quando mi telefoni attacchi subito conl parlare dei pc aggiungendo le lodi per quest'uomo sulla 40ina molto onesto?


Traduciamo: lei ti ha considerato solo un potenziale amico (carino per cui ci è scappato un bacio che non deve averla coinvolta), tu pensavi di essere e poter essere di più ed avevi aspettative nei suoi confronti e pure qualche pretesa (come al solito).

Sai cosa si dicono le donne in questi casi?
"Ho conosciuto un tizio carino e sembra interessato. Ho provato a baciarlo, ma non mi sono sentita le ginocchia tremare. Pensavo di vedere quando sarei tornata dal viaggio se poteva nascere qualcosa. Ma ha cominciato ad avanzare pretese... figurati se ci mettessimo insieme!"

Air ormai hai a che fare con delle trentenni che tu vuoi immaginare sempre come "fanciulle" con cui interpretare il ruolo del principe. Ma le trentenni non sono fanciulle... proprio per nulla.


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Traduciamo: lei ti ha considerato solo un potenziale amico (carino per cui ci è scapparo un bacio che non deve averla coinvolta), tu pensavi di essere e poter essere di più ed avevi aspettative nei suoi confronti e pure qualche pretesa (come al solito).
> 
> Sai cosa si dicono le donne in questi casi?
> "Ho conosciuto un tizio carino e sembra interessato. Ho provato a baciarlo, ma non mi sono sentita le ginocchia tremare. Pensavo di vedere quando sarei tornata dal viaggio se poteva nascere qualcosa. Ma ha cominciato ad avanzare pretese... figurati se ci mettessimo insieme!"
> ...


abbiamo anche fatto l'amore persa... e questo mi fa schifo, se penso che mi ha trattato come oggetto sessuale


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> abbiamo anche fatto l'amore persa... e questo mi fa schifo, se penso che mi ha trattato come oggetto sessuale


Oh mon dieu... Air ti avrà fatto bere un filtro d'amore e quindi sei caduto nella sua rete...  Volevate farlo entrambi no? Questo non significa che la mattina dopo la fanciulla si chiuda in casa e cominci a pensare alle bomboniere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> abbiamo anche fatto l'amore persa... e questo mi fa schifo, se penso che mi ha trattato come oggetto sessuale


Non farmi ridere!!!
Si prova. Si prova con un bacio. Si prova con il sesso.
Se lei non ti fosse piaciuta per vari motivi, ti saresti posto problemi?
Le donne cercano di dare più tempo a se stesse e all'altro.

Comunque TUTTE si comportano così con te.
O decidi (come fanno altri) che sono TUTTE uguali o ti decidi a capire che sei tu che cerchi un tipo di donna e/o ti comporti in modo da causare i loro comportamenti.


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Oh mon dieu... Air ti avrà fatto bere un filtro d'amore e quindi sei caduto nella sua rete... Volevate farlo entrambi no? *Questo non significa che la mattina dopo la fanciulla si chiuda in casa e cominci a pensare alle bomboniere*...


mai chiesto questo (a lei)... parlo di rispetto, quel rispeto che esigo anche da un conoscente


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non farmi ridere!!!
> Si prova. Si prova con un bacio. Si prova con il sesso.
> Se lei non ti fosse piaciuta per vari motivi, ti saresti posto problemi?
> Le donne cercano di dare più tempo a se stesse e all'altro.
> ...


Eh, quando cucirò la mia bocca e mi farò andar bene qualsiasi comportamento che mi verrà donato, avrò un rapporto duraturo. Forse.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> Eh, quando cucirò la mia bocca e mi farò andar bene qualsiasi comportamento che mi verrà donato, avrò un rapporto duraturo. Forse.


 Ma no.
Secondo te tutti quelli che hanno rapporti duraturi si fanno trattare da zerbino?!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Secondo te tutti quelli che hanno rapporti duraturi si fanno trattare da zerbino?!!!!!!!!!!!


no, questo no, ma sicuramente s'adattano maggiormente a quel che passa il convento.
se così non fosse, perchè lei non si è fatta un esamino e non ha capito d'esagerare un po' troppo? perchè non ha deciso d'andare in vacanza da sola e di farmi andare con lei a prendere la refurtiva?
visto che è un suo caro amico, perchè quando aveva paura non contattava lui?


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> mai chiesto questo (a lei)... parlo di rispetto, quel rispeto che esigo anche da un conoscente


Air dovresti trovare il piacere di stare con le persone senza avere aspettative. Avresti delle sorprese secondo me.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2010)

*fingendo che io sia orsilia....*

Salve, sono orsilia, è la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum e siete davvero incredibili, ragazzi!
Comunque, sono giunta qui perchè ho incontrato l'ennesimo uomo 'sbagliato'... ma perchè tutti io?!!?
Ho 30 anni, sono carina, ho un buon lavoro e molti amici. 
Tra questi amici c'era lui, un ragazzo un pò speciale che mi è stato molto vicino negli ultimi tempi, dopo un futrto subito che non mi faceva dormire la notte.. era una tale angoscia immaginare i ladri che si introducevano in casa!! Lui passava molto tempo al telefono con me, rassicurandomi e facendomi compagnia se andavo in garage a prendere l'auto. 
La scorsa settimana... siamo andati oltre. c'è stato un bacio e da quello... siamo finiti a letto insieme.
E' stato molto bello e lui mi fa sentire davvero sicura.
Però nel frattempo sono accadute alcune cose. La prima era un viaggio progettato con un amico. Ho preso camere separate per rispetto del mio nuovo 'amico speciale', però credo lui non abbia gradito lo stesso... penso volesse che rinunciassi al viaggio... ma dopo tante delusioni, negli anni,non me la sono sentita... in realtà ancora non so se funzionerà, anche se lo spero, ed ho voluto anche capire fino a che punto voglia cambiarmi la vita per poi magari lasciarmi sola e senza amici.... 
Poi proprio ieri mi chiama un uomo che dice di aver ritrovato la refurtiva nella sua auto!! Che gioia!! sono subito corsa ad incontrarlo e recuperati i miei pc ho chiamato il mio 'amico speciale' per raccontagli tutto!
E sapete che ha fatto?!?!!?
Mi ha mandata a quel paese!! Perchè non avevo prima detto 'ciao come stai' e non avevo risposto ad un sms della mattina.. E' vero, non l'avevo fatto, ma ero così eccitata per il ritrovamento e tanto desiderosa di raccontargli tutto e vederlo... 
Bò, non so, forse alla fine meglio così, perchè sarebbe stato piuttosto opprimente se già ora aveva queste pretese, ma d'altro canto mi sento un pò in colpa per averlo trascurato in un momento di entusiasmo e soprattutto mi spiace, perchè poteva essere una cosa bella.... 
lascio a voi la parola
Orsilia:mexican:


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> no, questo no, ma sicuramente s'adattano maggiormente a quel che passa il convento.
> se così non fosse, perchè lei non si è fatta un esamino e non ha capito d'esagerare un po' troppo? perchè non ha deciso d'andare in vacanza da sola e di farmi andare con lei a prendere la refurtiva?
> visto che è un suo caro amico, perchè quando aveva paura non contattava lui?


 perchè anche facendo l'esamino di coscienza non capirebbe dove ha sbagliato, poichè non tutti sono come te e ognuno ha il proprio metro per misurare cosa fa bene e cosa male e ognuno ha il proprio modo di dimostrare rispetto e affetto... forse dovresti dare a queste donne il tempo di mostrare il loro modo, prima di, preventivamente, mandarle a quel paese!


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Salve, sono orsilia, è la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum e siete davvero incredibili, ragazzi!
> Comunque, sono giunta qui perchè ho incontrato l'ennesimo uomo 'sbagliato'... ma perchè tutti io?!!?
> Ho 30 anni, sono carina, ho un buon lavoro e molti amici.
> Tra questi amici c'era lui, un ragazzo un pò speciale che mi è stato molto vicino negli ultimi tempi, dopo un futrto subito che non mi faceva dormire la notte.. era una tale angoscia immaginare i ladri che si introducevano in casa!! Lui passava molto tempo al telefono con me, rassicurandomi e facendomi compagnia se andavo in garage a prendere l'auto.
> ...


Ciao, sono Germano,
mi hanno insegnato l'educazione sin da quando ho incominciato a balbettare le prime parole e mi hanno insegnato a non vivere in un mondo pieno zeppo di gente come fossi io l'unico a presenziare. Esiste il prossimo... e con questo non mi è stato insegnato a pensare solo al prossimo stesso, ma essere anche altruista.
Germano


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè anche facendo l'esamino di coscienza non capirebbe dove ha sbagliato, poichè non tutti sono come te e ognuno ha il proprio metro per misurare cosa fa bene e cosa male e ognuno ha il proprio modo di dimostrare rispetto e affetto... forse dovresti dare a queste donne il tempo di mostrare il loro modo, prima di, preventivamente, mandarle a quel paese!


Grande, si tratta solo d'educazione e di rispetto. O si hanno queste doti o non le si hanno. Non esistono metri di misura.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Salve, sono orsilia, è la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum e siete davvero incredibili, ragazzi!



Orsilia, benvenuta:carneval:

Mah...tu ci sei o ci fai? A te sembra normale avere nella tua vita tutti questi "uomini e uominicchi" chi casualmente girano?
Io c'avrei pure i gatti di sesso femminile!
Tua Edwige.


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

*Sapete cosa non capisco?*

Tutti voi puntate sul fatto che sono io a non dare tempo ma sempre nessuno (forse Iris è dalla mia parte) sottolinea l'errato comportamento delle donne che frequento.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao, sono Germano,
> mi hanno insegnato l'educazione sin da quando ho incominciato a balbettare le prime parole e mi hanno insegnato a non vivere in un mondo pieno zeppo di gente come fossi io l'unico a presenziare. Esiste il prossimo... e con questo non mi è stato insegnato a pensare solo al prossimo stesso, ma essere anche altruista.
> Germano


quindi dici che non sono stata altruista perchè non gli ho chiesto subito come stava?
hai ragione, ci sto male se ci penso, ma volevo così tanto raccontagli la cosa che... mi sono distratta!!! 
E poi mi ha detto che voleva accompagnarmi all'incontro per riprendere le mie cose e io invece non l'avevo chiamato solo per non disturbarlo, visto quanto tempo ha perso per starmi vicino, non volevo scocciarlo sempre e ho pensato che tanto era giorno, luogo pubblico, non poteva accadermi niente e almeno non l'avrei disturbato ancora una volta! 
Orsilia


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tutti voi puntate sul fatto che sono io a non dare tempo ma sempre nessuno (forse Iris è dalla mia parte) sottolinea l'errato comportamento delle donne che frequento.


Se frequento persone dal comportamento errato o sono masochista o confuso. Si attirano le persone che vogliamo attirare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> no, questo no, ma sicuramente s'adattano maggiormente a quel che passa il convento.
> se così non fosse, perchè lei non si è fatta un esamino e non ha capito d'esagerare un po' troppo? perchè non ha deciso d'andare in vacanza da sola e di farmi andare con lei a prendere la refurtiva?
> visto che è un suo caro amico, perchè quando aveva paura non contattava lui?


 Perché lei è lei (e forse ti è piaciuta per quello..distaccata ..sfuggente ...bisognosa....) mentre ci sono molte altre completamente diverse*.




* che non trovi per nulla interessanti


----------



## Verena67 (26 Gennaio 2010)

A parte gli scherzi, la cosa veramente inquietante è che le tue donne sono tutte uguali.

Fanno persino le stesse cose, sfuggono, hanno amici e amichetti, situazioni poco chiare (chi restituisce roba rubata o è un ladro o un ricettatore!), affari di cui tu non sei messo a parte...

Mah.

Ripeto che l'errore è alla fonte. Cerchi l'amore nel posto sbagliato.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Gennaio 2010)

Ecco Persa, appunto, grandi menti


----------



## Verena67 (26 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Se frequento persone dal comportamento errato o sono masochista o confuso. Si attirano le persone che vogliamo attirare...



Air è sicuramente confuso (e forse un poco anche masochista).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Salve, sono orsilia, è la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum e siete davvero incredibili, ragazzi!
> Comunque, sono giunta qui perchè ho incontrato l'ennesimo uomo 'sbagliato'... ma perchè tutti io?!!?
> Ho 30 anni, sono carina, ho un buon lavoro e molti amici.
> Tra questi amici c'era lui, un ragazzo un pò speciale che mi è stato molto vicino negli ultimi tempi, dopo un futrto subito che non mi faceva dormire la notte.. era una tale angoscia immaginare i ladri che si introducevano in casa!! Lui passava molto tempo al telefono con me, rassicurandomi e facendomi compagnia se andavo in garage a prendere l'auto.
> ...


Orsilia, mi sa che hai incontrato un tipo che conosco...


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tutti voi puntate sul fatto che sono io a non dare tempo ma sempre nessuno (forse Iris è dalla mia parte) sottolinea l'errato comportamento delle donne che frequento.


 hai ragione, io lo faccio perchè vorrei vederti felicmente in coppia e perchè tendo a vedere sempre il buono delle cose e delle persone, a volte sbagliando alla grande (vedi l'ultima stronzetta che hai incrociato, con rispetto parlando:carneval.
Però posso pure dirti che nel primissimo periodo col mio ganzo mi sono ritrovata in situazioni molto dubbie. Non capivo se era lui poco rispettoso o io che non lo capivo. Ad es una volta lo invitai ad un concerto e comprai il biglietto. Il giorno prima del concerto mi dice tutto sereno che per quella sera aveva un impegno. Quando gli ricordai del concerto mi disse che si era proprio scordato!! Fossi stato nei miei panni l'avresti mandato subito a quel paese!! Ma io ebbi pazienza (dura scelta!) e ad oggi posso dirti che ho fatto benissimo!! Ci vuole tempo per 'prendersi le misure' e capire come rapportarsi l'uno all'altro!! Per questo esiste la frequentazione SENZA PRETESE, poi la coppia, la relazione e infine il fidanzamento!!!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tutti voi puntate sul fatto che sono io a non dare tempo ma sempre nessuno (forse Iris è dalla mia parte) sottolinea l'errato comportamento delle donne che frequento.


 
no no, anch'io lo sottolineo sempre.

Ma vado oltre: e tu perché le scegli?!? (quando sono così diverse da ciò che a parole "vorresti"?)Ricordi la supermondana vicina di casa che andava al lago con gli amici? Se vuoi una donna tutta per te, perché ti scegli una:
a) sposata (la prima tipa)
b) supermondana (la seconda)
c) indecisa (la terza)
d) sfuggente e in altre faccende affancendata? (l'ultima)

Se poi noti, a) , b) c) e d) hanno lo stesso significato di fondo: DONNA NON DISPONIBILE AD UN RAPPORTO ESCLUSIVO.

Hai provato in biblioteche? Associazionismo?


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Orsilia, benvenuta:carneval:
> 
> Mah...tu ci sei o ci fai? A te sembra normale avere nella tua vita tutti questi "uomini e uominicchi" chi casualmente girano?
> Io c'avrei pure i gatti di sesso femminile!
> Tua Edwige.


 Ah, sapevo che anche su questo forum c'erano le bacchettone (senza offesa! :mexican ma posso dirti che non sono poi così tanti uomini e di certo nessun uominicchio!!! 
Il mio amico, quello della vacanza, è gay. Invece l'altro, l'amico speciale, è uno dei pochi amici uomini che ho. 
E comunque io sono serena, perchè so qual è il mio atteggiamento con loro, pretendo rispetto e loro mi rispettano, non fanno i galletti o ci provano!! Per questo sono tranquilla!!! 
(ehi, ma lo sai che la mia gatta si chiama Edvige!?!?!?)
Orsilia


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché lei è lei (e forse ti è piaciuta per quello..distaccata ..sfuggente ...bisognosa....) mentre ci sono molte altre completamente diverse*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 TERRIBILE!!! :mexican::mexican::up:


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2010)

*Air*

sei proprio sicuro di volere un rapporto esclusivo (che poi ci sarebbe da aprire un thread sul discorso dell'esclusività) o è qualcosa che è condizionato da altro o altri?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tutti voi puntate sul fatto che sono io a non dare tempo ma sempre nessuno (forse Iris è dalla mia parte) sottolinea l'errato comportamento delle donne che frequento.


 Air sinceramente io non so se il comportamento delle donne che frequenti sia errato, maleducato, egoista ecc so che per come ti poni io fuggirei a gambe levate perché imposti subito il rappoirto seguendo regole formali che non espliciti e non saprei cosa ti aspetti e non saprei cosa aspettarmi.




P.S. Nel 2007 io avevo comprato un regalo per un ragazzo del forum che avrei dovuto conoscere e che poi ha fatto in modo di non incontrarmi. Il regalino è ancora lì.
Secondo te, è stato maleducato?


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quindi dici che non sono stata altruista perchè non gli ho chiesto subito come stava?
> hai ragione, ci sto male se ci penso, ma volevo così tanto raccontagli la cosa che... *mi sono distratta*!!!
> E poi mi ha detto che voleva accompagnarmi all'incontro per riprendere le mie cose e io invece non l'avevo chiamato solo per non disturbarlo, visto quanto tempo ha perso per starmi vicino, non volevo scocciarlo sempre e ho pensato che tanto era giorno, luogo pubblico, non poteva accadermi niente e almeno non l'avrei disturbato ancora una volta!
> Orsilia


Anche la donna di 30anni che mi ha tamponato si è distratta... io ora sono malconcio e lei è lassù. Andiamo cauti con le distrazioni.


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> sei proprio sicuro di volere un rapporto esclusivo (che poi ci sarebbe da aprire un thread sul discorso dell'esclusività) o è qualcosa che è condizionato da altro o altri?


Si, altrimenti non sarei così bacchettone!


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Air sinceramente io non so se il comportamento delle donne che frequenti sia errato, maleducato, egoista ecc so che per come ti poni io fuggirei a gambe levate perché imposti subito il rappoirto seguendo regole formali che non espliciti e non saprei cosa ti aspetti e non saprei cosa aspettarmi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se sei sicura che lui abbia davvero fatto in modo di non incontrarti, sicuramente non è solo maleducato ma anche molto cafone. Se, invece, per altri motivi esso non ha mai potuto presenziare... bè, forse dovrebbe scattare in te la comprensione


----------



## Grande82 (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> Se sei sicura che lui abbia davvero fatto in modo di non incontrarti, sicuramente non è solo maleducato ma anche molto cafone. Se, invece, per altri motivi esso non ha mai potuto presenziare... bè, forse dovrebbe scattare in te *la comprensione*


 :up::up::up::up:


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:


... ma dipende dai casi, eh?! Io con quest'ultima donna ho contato da parte mia 100 comprensioni in 10 giorni... pari a: 'Mi faccio i cazzi miei e tu continua a comprendermi'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> Se sei sicura che lui abbia davvero fatto in modo di non incontrarti, sicuramente non è solo maleducato ma anche molto cafone. Se, invece, per altri motivi esso non ha mai potuto presenziare... bè, forse dovrebbe scattare in te la comprensione


 Infatti IO sono comprensiva. E' lui che non sa che si è perso... 

Vedi che si possono trovare motivi di comprensione di tanti comportamenti.


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti IO sono comprensiva. E' lui che non sa che si è perso...
> 
> Vedi che si possono trovare motivi di comprensione di tanti comportamenti.


concordo, ma nel limite... non trovi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> concordo, ma nel limite... non trovi?


Certo. Infatti scherzavo (il regalo però è sempre lì).

*Ma il problema* (e te lo diciamo da anni) *è la scelta iniziale*.

Se una ragazza ti dicesse che trova solo tipi che la picchiano tu daresti per scontato che lei proprio quel di di uomo (si fa per dire) cerca, o no?

Ovviamente nessuno cerca coscientemente quel che coscientemente non vuole, ma se si ripetono sempre situazioni simili è necessario indagare:
a) cosa realmente si vuole e perché
b) quali segnali cogliamo nell'altra persona che corrispondono alla tipologia in cui incappiamo.

Poi non è detto che quelle persone si comporterebbero nello stesso modo con altri. Possono essere le nostre modalità di relazione a portarle a quel comportamento.

Vedi mai "SOS tata"? Lì vedi come è il clima relazionale che determina il comportamento.


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo. Infatti scherzavo (il regalo però è sempre lì).
> 
> *Ma il problema* (e te lo diciamo da anni) *è la scelta iniziale*.
> 
> ...


In breve posso dirti che non mi sono mai messo con persone che già conoscevo, quindi è sempre stato un forse, nel senso che i lati delle donne, positivi o negativi che siano, li ho sempre scoperti frequentandoli (a parte la donna sposata che già sapevo la situazione).
Quindi... direi nessun segnale


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> abbiamo anche fatto l'amore persa... e questo mi fa schifo, se penso che mi ha trattato come oggetto sessuale


ahahaha che burlone


----------



## Iris (26 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> lui è stato gentile, ma non ho capito dov'è che lei non lo è stata...


E' questione di diversa sensibilità Tutto qui.
Non capisco però come Marco riesca ad impelagarsi in ragazze che certamente saranno per bene, ma che non hanno una sensibilità adeguata a lui.Come dire. Lui passa dei bei momenti con lei, e si considera fidanzato, Lei gli comunica che parte con l'amico....

Lui si preoccupa delle sue disavventure con i ladri ...lei neanche lo chiama perchè è nervosa...Insomma sta ragazza non è cattiva, ma poco educatina si, però, almeno non tanto sensibile.
Per Air ci vuole una ragazza vecchia maniera...possibile non esistano? Una magari un pò timida all'inizio, che non tromba subito con l'amico... insomma, mi sono spiegata?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> In breve posso dirti che non mi sono mai messo con persone che già conoscevo, quindi è sempre stato un forse, nel senso che i lati delle donne, positivi o negativi che siano, li ho sempre scoperti frequentandoli (a parte la donna sposata che già sapevo la situazione).
> Quindi... direi nessun segnale


 Sai benissimo che sono in uso gli speed date, incontri in cui le persone si valutano a vicenda in pochissimi minuti e solo dopo decidono per una conoscenza più approfondita.
Io non credo che questa valutazione immediata sia stata inventata per questo tipo di incontri. E' una modalità attuata da sempre.
Perché un tempo in una sala da ballo un ragazzo chiedeva di ballare a una piuttosto che a un'altra? Rispondere quella bella è una banalità perché c'è chi trova irresistibile una Audrey Hepburn e chi una Marylin Monroe, chi una Shirley Mac Laine e chi una Claudia Cardinale...
E perché una ragazza rispondeva di sì a uno e no a un altro?

Nei primissimi minuti si valutano tantissime cose di una persona.
Tu non sei diverso dagli altri.
E nelle fasi seguenti della conoscenza, evidentemente, ti affascinano ragazze che consideri deboli fanciulle bisognose del principe, che sono invece egoiste che strumentalizzano le persone o...




...che tu vuoi vedere in quel modo e che provochi fino a farle apparire così perché in realtà una vera relazione non la vuoi.


----------



## Iris (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> Si, altrimenti non sarei così bacchettone!


Se sei bacchettone non devi frequentare quelle che te la danno prima di due o tre mesi dal primo appuntamento. Ecco, una così, fa per te.
niente sesso, prima dell'anello di fidanzamento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E' questione di diversa sensibilità Tutto qui.
> Non capisco però come Marco riesca ad impelagarsi in ragazze che certamente saranno per bene, ma che non hanno una sensibilità adeguata a lui.Come dire. Lui passa dei bei momenti con lei, e si considera fidanzato, Lei gli comunica che parte con l'amico....
> 
> Lui si preoccupa delle sue disavventure con i ladri ...lei neanche lo chiama perchè è nervosa...Insomma sta ragazza non è cattiva, ma poco educatina si, però, almeno non tanto sensibile.
> *Per Air ci vuole una ragazza vecchia maniera...possibile non esistano? Una magari un pò timida all'inizio, che non tromba subito con l'amico...* insomma, mi sono spiegata?


 Certo, ma lui non la considera nemmeno e se per caso fortuito la contattasse farebbe o direbbe qualcosa per farla scappare...


----------



## Iris (26 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo, ma lui non la considera nemmeno e se per caso fortuito la contattasse farebbe o direbbe qualcosa per farla scappare...


Temo di si.


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Temo di si.



è vero...sembra dererum al maschile


chi l'aveva già detto?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

dererum ha detto:


> è vero...sembra dererum al maschile
> 
> 
> chi l'aveva già detto?


 Non è escluso che lui si ponga nel primo impatto diverso da com'è.

Del resto esistono in lui numerose ambiguità/contraddizioni.


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2010)

dererum ha detto:


> è vero...sembra dererum al maschile
> 
> 
> chi l'aveva già detto?


io. partite con sospetto e preconcetti verso l'altro sesso


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> io. partite con sospetto e preconcetti verso l'altro sesso



e brava minerva!


----------



## Iris (26 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è escluso che lui si ponga nel primo impatto diverso da com'è.
> 
> Del resto esistono in lui numerose ambiguità/contraddizioni.


Credo anche io..è attratto dalle ragazze disinibite..ma poi si rende conto di non poterci andare oltreil divertimento di poche serate.

E poi ha troppa fretta di fare coppia.


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2010)

dererum ha detto:


> e brava minerva!


fidanzatevi


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> fidanzatevi



ci siamo visti ma non è scattato nulla


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

dererum ha detto:


> ci siamo visti ma non è scattato nulla


 Questo potrebbe essere il segno che siete fatti l'uno per l'altra...


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo potrebbe essere il segno che siete fatti l'uno per l'altra...



ahahah
ricordo ancora il momento

si è presentato con la sua divisa.....e fumava una sigaretta dietro l'altra mentre parlava al telefono


troppo simpatico!!


----------



## Iris (26 Gennaio 2010)

dererum ha detto:


> ahahah
> ricordo ancora il momento
> 
> si è presentato con la sua divisa.....e fumava una sigaretta dietro l'altra mentre parlava al telefono
> ...


Scusa Eh? Ti fumacchiava in faccia e parlava al telefono? Mentre era con te? 

Air..a rapporto!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Scusa Eh? Ti fumacchiava in faccia e parlava al telefono? Mentre era con te?
> 
> Air..a rapporto!!!



no..sono arrivata al terminal della malpensa...e lui mentre mi aspettava era al telefono  

faceva tenerezza....era nervosissimo e aveva una giacca almeno 2 volte più grande della sua taglia :up:


----------



## Iris (26 Gennaio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no..sono arrivata al terminal della malpensa...e lui mentre mi aspettava era al telefono
> 
> faceva tenerezza....era nervosissimo e aveva una giacca almeno 2 volte più grande della sua taglia :up:


 
Carino lui....


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Carino lui....




ahahahah

si proprio carino, timidissimo---


:mrgreen:


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Gennaio 2010)

*Leggerezza...*



Iris ha detto:


> Credo anche io..è attratto dalle ragazze disinibite..ma poi si rende conto di non poterci andare oltreil divertimento di poche serate.
> 
> *E poi ha troppa fretta di fare coppia*.


Credo che questo sia uno dei punti nodali per air.

Troppa "programmazione" mentale sul come si deve/dovrebbe svolgere il tutto, dal primo bacio all'altare e quindi alla tomba passando per nidiate di pargoli e serate sul divano a vedere la TV abbracciati o a giocare con i figli (rigorosamente entrambi e guai a uscire soli!)...

Air lasciati andare, ma non per "finta" (come pare tu abbia fatto stavolta) ma convinto, vivendo un pò la storia come viene, col giusto trasporto, ma senza puntare "forte" fin dall'inizio...


Ps. che ci avessi fatto sesso però l'avevi negato eh!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (26 Gennaio 2010)

air, dammi retta. Il problema non è lei. sei tu. ma puoi incavolarti e mandare a quel paese una tizia solo perchè NON è andata in un certo posto accompagnata da te? ma sei impazzito?





Airforever ha detto:


> a non rispondere al mio sms. al non dirmi che sarebbe andata sola all'appuntamento, al telefonarmi parlandomi solo di pc e del santo che glieli ha restituiti, al decidere d'andare in vacanza con l'amico invece che dirottare su una vacanza da sola...


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> air, dammi retta. Il problema non è lei. sei tu. ma puoi incavolarti e mandare a quel paese una tizia solo perchè NON è andata in un certo posto accompagnata da te? ma sei impazzito?


IdS, dai, leggi bene... non è quello che mi ha imbestialito...
Se ci pensi bene, bastavano poche cose da parte sua... minuscole.


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> no..sono arrivata al terminal della malpensa...e lui mentre mi aspettava era al telefono
> 
> faceva tenerezza....era nervosissimo e aveva una giacca almeno 2 volte più grande della sua taglia :up:


...ricordo... ehm... vedi come ci vestono? manco le taglie giuste abbiamo....


----------



## Airforever (26 Gennaio 2010)

*Fatemi capire...*

Sono un testone, lo sapete, perciò vi chiedo una cosa.
E' pretendere troppo:
- andare in vacanza da sola visto che ha deciso di stare con me
- avvisare che sarebbe andata da sola quando aveva promesso (non solo a me) di farsi accompagnare
- farsi da me accompagnae
- iniziare unatelefonata col: 'Ciao amo' (come mi chiamava lei), come stai? ... sto tornando da xyz, ho di nuovo i miei pc...'
Onestamente, erano pretese pazzesche le mie?????????


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2010)

*sai air*

Sono uno specialista a prendere per il verso sbagliato ciò che una donna mi comunica...non è che trai conclusioni sempre troppo affrettate, cavoli dalle tempo...poi concordo è nel momento del bisogno che si fanno i giochi. Se tu hai bisogno di lei e lei ti risponde picche allora capisci che se ne frega di te. Logico no?

Da lì ho capito che mia moglie se ne fregava di me. 

Ovvio.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sono un testone, lo sapete, perciò vi chiedo una cosa.
> E' pretendere troppo:
> - andare in vacanza da sola visto che ha deciso di stare con me
> - avvisare che sarebbe andata da sola quando aveva promesso (non solo a me) di farsi accompagnare
> ...


In amore se pretendi sei fottuto...e più pretendi meno danno...piuttosto mettiti lì a far il cagnolino...magari l'osso arriva.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (26 Gennaio 2010)

ma questi comportamenti verranno naturaliter col tempo!
come fai a PRETENDERLI adesso?

ad ogni modo, io continuo a non capire il "farsi accompagnare".
come fai a incazzarti perchè questa ragazza non ha pensato di chiederti se tu la volessi accompagnare (in un qualunque posto). 

mah?!?!?!




Airforever ha detto:


> Sono un testone, lo sapete, perciò vi chiedo una cosa.
> E' pretendere troppo:
> - andare in vacanza da sola visto che ha deciso di stare con me
> - avvisare che sarebbe andata da sola quando aveva promesso (non solo a me) di farsi accompagnare
> ...


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2010)

*para...*

certo che è bizzarro ; air ha trovato il tempo d'incontrare due o tre donne del forum (da quel che ho letto)sulla trentina ma è stato travolto dagli impegni per persa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che è bizzarro ; air ha trovato il tempo d'incontrare due o tre donne del forum (da quel che ho letto)sulla trentina ma è stato travolto dagli impegni per persa.


  insinui? :incazzato:







:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma questi comportamenti verranno naturaliter col tempo!
> come fai a PRETENDERLI adesso?
> 
> ad ogni modo, io continuo a non capire il "farsi accompagnare".
> ...


 Pretende che lei chieda di essere accompagnata perché lui vuole ricoprire quel ruolo di cavaliere che salva la fanciulla in pericolo.
Del resto per anni lui ha parlato di fanciulle e la scelta dei termini non è casuale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Gennaio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E anche questa è andata...
> 
> Ok air *la prossima te la troviamo noi*...:idea:
> 
> ...


Annuncio:


> Autentica frana cerca cuore da travolgere.


----------



## Airforever (27 Gennaio 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma questi comportamenti verranno naturaliter col tempo!
> come fai a PRETENDERLI adesso?
> 
> *ad ogni modo, io continuo a non capire il "farsi accompagnare".*
> ...


Non è questo il punto! E' la questione di principio che non mi va. Quando aveva bisogno, anche alle 2 di notte non si faceva problemi nell'interpellarmi. Domenica, chissà perchè, non ha avuto bisogno...


----------



## Airforever (27 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che è bizzarro ; air ha trovato il tempo d'incontrare due o tre donne del forum (da quel che ho letto)sulla trentina ma è stato travolto dagli impegni per persa.


non parlare a vanvera, minerva. Gli altri utenti che ho incontrato li ho incontrati nei dintorni di Malpensa. T'assicuro che se P/R dobesse venire dalle mie parti incontrerei anche lei.


----------



## pippazzo (27 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> Tutti voi puntate sul fatto che sono io a non dare tempo ma sempre nessuno (forse Iris è dalla mia parte) sottolinea l'errato comportamento delle donne che frequento.


Air, te lo dico rischiando di apparire rude e cinico. 
Io credo che il tuo problema sia la tipologia di donna che a te piace. Quella tipologia, proprio quella : bella, indipendente, egocentrica, sexy... 
Sappi allora che quella tipologia punta in alto, ma molto in alto, più in alto di dove voli tu tutti i giorni... Direi così in alto che, probabilmente, l'uomo che cerca non esiste, e si ritroverà sola, o comunque infelice, perchè nessuno sarà mai abbastanza.


----------



## pippazzo (27 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In amore se pretendi sei fottuto...e più pretendi meno danno...piuttosto mettiti lì a far il cagnolino...magari l'osso arriva.


No ! Mai !
Così ti arriva un 'altra cosa, non l'osso !
E ti arriva da dietro !


----------



## Alexantro. (27 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> :up:... alla fine mi sono dichiarato. Con la donna che conosco da diverso tempo, quella del 'caso portafogli'. Non voglio pensare male anche se il dubbio non mi è ancora passato del tutto. Se lo ha fatto, peggio per lei: qualsiasi sia stato il motivo dell'eventuale gesto, l'ha solo presa in quel posto in quanto non ho nulla da nascondere.
> Non aggiungo altro, non aggiungo emozioni in quanto non voglio partire in quinta per poi magari rimanere in panne con le ruote bucate.
> Mi piace, mi trovo bene con lei. Un po' lunaticuccia ma ognuno ha il proprio carattere.
> Sono stato ancora a casa sua: momenti indimenticabili. Fine settimana prossima partirà con un amico/collega per vacanze progettate quando non stavamo ancora insieme. Non voglio rognare, forse non ne ho il diritto. Io, avrei piuttosto 'bidonato' l'amico, con la sicurezza che avrebbe capito. Lei non lo ha fatto. Forse sono io ad essere esagerato. Qualcuno di voi, forse tutti, mi avete detto di non cercare priorità all'inizio. Bene, non la cerco. Non la chiedo. Se vorrà me la donerà lei. Altrimenti, scusate se termino con una battuta questo serio 3d, che vada a morì ammazzata pure questa:rotfl:!
> Marco


 le mie piu sentite condoglianze


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> insinui? :incazzato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un bel volpino


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2010)

Sara' ma non vedo nessuna "volpaggine"  nell'incontrare me e mia figlia a Malpensa per 10 minuti. Se avesse voluto abbordare avrebbe incontrato solo utenti residenti nelle vicinanze, io sono proprio fuori portata e al tempo neanche single.
Chi legge potrebbe farsi un'idea sbagliata e del forum e degli utenti.


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pretende che lei chieda di essere accompagnata perché lui vuole ricoprire quel ruolo di cavaliere che salva la fanciulla in pericolo.
> Del resto per anni lui ha parlato di fanciulle e la scelta dei termini non è casuale.


 
Vero. Il nostro Air ha la sindrome del principe azzurro. Solo che dovrebbe incontrare principesse meno "svestite". Ci vuole una ragazza vecchio stampo....ma sono sicura che se la incontrasse, non se ne accorgerebbe!!!!


----------



## giobbe (27 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> Air, te lo dico rischiando di apparire rude e cinico.
> Io credo che il tuo problema sia la tipologia di donna che a te piace. Quella tipologia, proprio quella : bella, indipendente, egocentrica, sexy...
> Sappi allora che quella tipologia punta in alto, ma molto in alto, più in alto di dove voli tu tutti i giorni... Direi così in alto che, probabilmente, l'uomo che cerca non esiste, e si ritroverà sola, o comunque infelice, perchè nessuno sarà mai abbastanza.



Perlomeno ci fa l'amore! Tuttosommato Air prende il meglio che una donna può dare.:mrgreen:
Non credo che siano molto diverse dalle altre donne, solamente non hanno ancora maturato l'idea di avere una sola relazione per il resto della loro vita.


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sara' ma non vedo nessuna "volpaggine" nell'incontrare me e mia figlia a Malpensa per 10 minuti. Se avesse voluto abbordare avrebbe incontrato solo utenti residenti nelle vicinanze, io sono proprio fuori portata e al tempo neanche single.
> Chi legge potrebbe farsi un'idea sbagliata e del forum e degli utenti.


chi legge si farà sempre un 'idea personale tenendo conto che ogni parere è sicuramente opinabile.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Perlomeno ci fa l'amore! Tuttosommato Air *prende il meglio che una donna può dare*.:mrgreen:
> Non credo che siano molto diverse dalle altre donne, solamente non hanno ancora maturato l'idea di avere una sola relazione per il resto della loro vita.


giobbe, ritieniti vaffanzummato!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi legge si farà sempre un 'idea personale tenendo conto che ogni parere è sicuramente opinabile.


Certo ma non insinui cose che non sono e che non la riguardano personalmente.


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo ma non insinui cose che non sono e che non la riguardano personalmente.


 non insinuo dico .con tutta la precarietà del caso


----------



## Anna A (27 Gennaio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Perlomeno ci fa l'amore! *Tuttosommato Air prende il meglio che una donna può dare.:mrgreen:*
> Non credo che siano molto diverse dalle altre donne, solamente non hanno ancora maturato l'idea di avere una sola relazione per il resto della loro vita.


 
a però.. mi sa che ti si è risvegliato il fratello...:rotflera ora..)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Vero. Il nostro Air ha la sindrome del principe azzurro. Solo che dovrebbe incontrare principesse meno "svestite". Ci vuole una ragazza vecchio stampo....ma sono sicura che se la incontrasse, non se ne accorgerebbe!!!!


Ma la ragazza vecchio stampo vorrebbe lui?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo ma non insinui cose che non sono e che non la riguardano personalmente.


 Io l'ho presa per una battuta.
Altrimenti avrei avuto più motivi di risentirmi.


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la ragazza vecchio stampo vorrebbe lui?


 
Secondo me si. Uno che dice di essere fidanzato così in fretta è veccho stampo. Non è mica un'offesa eh! Chissà quante "fanciulle" come le chiama lui, vorrebbero un fidanzato vecchio stampo!!!!
Deve solamente ammetterlo a se stesso.
Air starebbe bene con moglie e figli, secondo me.


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Secondo me si. Uno che dice di essere fidanzato così in fretta è veccho stampo. Non è mica un'offesa eh! Chissà quante "fanciulle" come le chiama lui, vorrebbero un fidanzato vecchio stampo!!!!
> Deve solamente ammetterlo a se stesso.
> *Air starebbe bene con moglie e figli, secondo me*.


 secondo me deve ancora crescere per poter diventare padre e marito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Secondo me si. Uno che dice di essere fidanzato così in fretta è veccho stampo. Non è mica un'offesa eh! Chissà quante "fanciulle" come le chiama lui, vorrebbero un fidanzato vecchio stampo!!!!
> Deve solamente ammetterlo a se stesso.
> Air starebbe bene con moglie e figli, secondo me.


"Quello che un uomo dire e quello che un uomo pensare (e quello che volere veramente) essere cose diverse, miss Rossella"
E poi lui fa quello che vuole veramente... e i risultati si vedono.


----------



## ranatan (27 Gennaio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Perlomeno ci fa l'amore! Tuttosommato Air prende il meglio che una donna può dare.:mrgreen:


Oh mammina...non mi aspettavo una battuta simile proprio da te...ultimamente mi sembri cambiato...il lato oscuro sta prendendo il sopravvento!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2010)

Insomma Air è un bel ragazzo, poco più che trentenne, con un ottimo lavoro, indipendente dalla famiglia, senza matrimoni finiti alle spalle ...dovrebbe andare a ruba davvero (voi quanti ne conoscete?) e non riesce a trovare non dico una moglie, ma una relazione stabile con una ragazza pari requisiti? 
Non la vuole!!! 
Perché?
Lo stiamo indagando da anni.


----------



## ranatan (27 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me deve ancora crescere per poter diventare padre e marito


Concordo. Ho la stessa impressione. Un conto è sognare di essere marito e padre di pargoletti urlanti, un altro è esserci dentro fino al collo.
Un figlio i primi tempi assorbe completamente le energie dei genitori (soprattutto della madre) e temo che Air mal sopporterebbe la stanchezza mentale e lo stress della sua compagna. Spero di sbagliarmi ma me lo immagino che si risente e mette il muso quando la mogliettina, devastata dalla stanchezza, non gli usa le gentilezze che lui si aspetta.


----------



## ranatan (27 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io l'ho presa per una battuta.
> Altrimenti avrei avuto più motivi di risentirmi.


Se ti consola Air aveva paccato anche noi (Angelo, Emmekappa e me)l'estate scorsa


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me deve ancora crescere per poter diventare padre e marito


 
Più che non cresciuto, mi pare fuori ruolo....é probabile che reciti la parte del disinibito, mentre in realtà non lo è per nulla. E quindi recitando la parte di un altro, incontra ragazze che non sono per lui.
Da quello che ho capito di Marco, da come si esprime-le parole che usiamo sono più importanti di ciò che diciamo-ciò che gli serve è una famiglia sua. Ecco, io nei suoi racconti vedo la voglia di avere una famiglia tradizionale. Non credo che abbia un'anima trasgressiva, nè un'educazione anticonvenzionale. Non sto dicendo che è un bigottone, ma certamente non è un outsider.
Insomma , io credo che lui ricreerebbe per sè, quello stesso tipo di famiglia (fatte le debite differenze generazionali) dalla quale proviene.
E' legittimo.
Posso pure sbagliarmi naturalmente.


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Se ti consola Air aveva paccato anche noi (Angelo, Emmekappa e me)l'estate scorsa


 ah....questo cambia le cose allora:santarellina:


----------



## ranatan (27 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Insomma Air è un bel ragazzo, poco più che trentenne, con un ottimo lavoro, indipendente dalla famiglia, senza matrimoni finiti alle spalle ...dovrebbe andare a ruba davvero (voi quanti ne conoscete?) e non riesce a trovare non dico una moglie, ma una relazione stabile con una ragazza pari requisiti?
> Non la vuole!!!
> Perché?
> Lo stiamo indagando da anni.


Guarda Persa...so che la mia opinione conta come un due di picche...ma con un uomo come Air io non mi metterei mai!
Lo trovo simpatico, intelligente e spiritoso ma dai suoi scritti emerge una possessività e un essere per certe cose un pò "talebano" che rischiano di allarmare e allontanare la donna di turno...


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Concordo. Ho la stessa impressione. Un conto è sognare di essere marito e padre di pargoletti urlanti, un altro è esserci dentro fino al collo.
> Un figlio i primi tempi assorbe completamente le energie dei genitori (soprattutto della madre) e temo che Air mal sopporterebbe la stanchezza mentale e lo stress della sua compagna. Spero di sbagliarmi ma me lo immagino che si risente e mette il muso quando la mogliettina, devastata dalla stanchezza, non gli usa le gentilezze che lui si aspetta.


Questo non lo sappiamo. Nessuno quando mette su famiglia sa effettivamente a cosa va incontro. Io per nulla. Poi si impara cammin facendo e accanto alla persona giusta. I sacrifici che non affronteremmo mai razionalmente, li affrontiamo per amore. Ma deve esserci l'amore ed il sensi del dovere.


----------



## ranatan (27 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah....questo cambia le cose allora:santarellina:


Eh già.
Tre giovani fanciulle (e un fanciullo) lo stavano aspettando in un bar nei pressi di Milano e lui ha fatto sapere che non sarebbe riuscito a raggiungerci per impegni di lavoro.
Credo che il tipo di lavoro che ha lo impegni veramente parecchio.


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2010)

quello che a me spaventa un po' è il diavoletto che è in lui che gli fa adorare la sensualità nelle donne ,soppiantato  dal bigottone che le disprezza subito dopo




vado bene come psicologa dei giorni dispari?:singleeye:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Secondo me si. Uno che dice di essere fidanzato così in fretta è veccho stampo. Non è mica un'offesa eh! Chissà quante "fanciulle" come le chiama lui, vorrebbero un fidanzato vecchio stampo!!!!
> Deve solamente ammetterlo a se stesso.
> *Air starebbe bene con moglie e figli, secondo me*.


Ci credi se ti dico che conservo i miei seri dubbi?:carneval:

In teoria forse e' quello che vorrebbe, nella realta' mi sembra lo baratti per altro.
Nel senso che Air continua a riflettere questo suo desiderio sugli altri senza neanche chiedersi se gli altri siano "idonei" o quantomeno freghi qualcosa. Al 99% le storie di Air finiscono per essere calessi... la colpa mi sembra piu' da indirizzare ad Air e alla sua incapacita' di valutare le persone al di la' di quelli che sono i suoi "desideri"... qui avviene il baratto, nel senso che Air baratta quello che vorrebbe per quello che potrebbe ottenere (che invece non ottiene).
Forse non si capisce niente:mrgreen:
Pero' anche a scegliere sempre "le persone sbagliate" c'e' qualcosa di seriale... non metto in dubbio la voglia di costruirsi una famiglia, ma i modi mi fanno pensare altro.


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... non metto in dubbio la voglia di costruirsi una famiglia, ma i modi mi fanno pensare altro.


Io invece la metterei in dubbio. E' come se ripetesse continuamente a se stesso che è proprio quello che vuole, ma non lo vuole veramente. Almeno non ancora.


----------



## ranatan (27 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Questo non lo sappiamo. Nessuno quando mette su famiglia sa effettivamente a cosa va incontro. Io per nulla. Poi si impara cammin facendo e accanto alla persona giusta. I sacrifici che non affronteremmo mai razionalmente, li affrontiamo per amore. Ma deve esserci l'amore ed il sensi del dovere.


Verissimo. 
Ma mi sembra che Marco riponga troppe speranze e sogni da favola nel matrimonio.
Vivere sempre accanto ad una altra persona e ancor più mettere al mondo dei figli è una sfida enorme e spesso è ben lontana dall'ideale "due cuori e una capanna". Almeno, per me è stato così e ancora oggi a volte mi chiedo se la mia sia stata la scelta migliore.
Temo solo che Air veda il matrimonio come fine delle sue tribulazioni sentimentali...ma la vera sfida a mio avviso inizia proprio da quel momento in avanti.


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Se ti consola Air aveva paccato anche noi (Angelo, Emmekappa e me)l'estate scorsa


L'estate scorsa?


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2010)

*lettrice*

certo. Perchè non ammette a se stesso di essere quello che è!!!

Lui vede la ragazza scollacciata e in minigonna...l'ormone lo frega...non capisce più niente..e non si ricorda di essere un fidanzato in cerca di principessa. Poi, soddisfatto l'ormone, si rammarica del poco sentimento che le scollacciate hanno distribuito.
Dovrebbe risolvere la dicotomia.


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> L'estate scorsa?


Impossibile era con me:mexican:


----------



## ranatan (27 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> L'estate scorsa?


Non era estate? Ah già...non la scorsa (ero incinta allora)...quella prima ancora.
Vedi come si perde la nozione del tempo


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Io invece la metterei in dubbio. E' come se ripetesse continuamente a se stesso che è proprio quello che vuole, ma non lo vuole veramente. Almeno non ancora.


Non essendo nella sua testa lascio il beneficio del dubbio... :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Impossibile era con me:mexican:


ma voi mika avete trentanni


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non era estate? Ah già...non la scorsa (ero incinta allora)...quella prima ancora.
> Vedi come si perde la nozione del tempo


:mexican: bene, cominciavo a preoccuparmi della mia memoria...


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma voi mika avete trentanni


ma se ne dimostro a malapena venticinque!!!:mexican:


----------



## ranatan (27 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> ma se ne dimostro a malapena venticinque!!!:mexican:


Per gamba?


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2010)

:lipstick:





ranatan ha detto:


> Per gamba?


 
Racchia!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> ma se ne dimostro a malapena venticinque!!!:mexican:


 dillo a me...:cappelli:


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> dillo a me...:cappelli:


quel taglio non ti dona. Va bene il caschetto..ma almeno levati la frangia:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> quel taglio non ti dona. Va bene il caschetto..ma almeno levati la frangia:mexican:


 lascia stare....nasconde:dracula:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> certo. Perchè non ammette a se stesso di essere quello che è!!!
> 
> Lui vede la ragazza scollacciata e in minigonna...l'ormone lo frega...non capisce più niente..e non si ricorda di essere un fidanzato in cerca di principessa. Poi, soddisfatto l'ormone, si rammarica del poco sentimento che le scollacciate hanno distribuito.
> Dovrebbe risolvere la dicotomia.


Ma divertirsi nel mentre non sarebbe un problema... se riuscisse solo a divertirsi.
Con l'ormone parte anche il suo film, film che forse quella ragazza non vuole vedere


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> lascia stare....nasconde:dracula:


E' un'idea:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> dillo a me...:cappelli:


io ammetto di averne compiuti 26!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2010)

Questi O.T. e queste risate mi sa che rallegrano troppo l'atmosfera...


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2010)

stiamo per essere bannati in massa?


----------



## Grande82 (27 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sono un testone, lo sapete, perciò vi chiedo una cosa.
> E' pretendere troppo:
> - andare in vacanza da sola visto che ha deciso di stare con me
> - avvisare che sarebbe andata da sola quando aveva promesso (non solo a me) di farsi accompagnare
> ...


 sì, sono pretese pazzesche perchè lei non può stare nella tua testa e immaginare cosa tu pretenderesti....
e ti ricordo che nel primo post promettevi di non pretendere nulla da lei finchè non fosse stata lei a dartelo.
Insomma, promettevi un periodo di attesa, in cui studiarsi e conoscersi.
Tu hai atteso un paio di giorni e poi, quando lei non è stata capace di leggerti nel pensiero, l'hai mollata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sì, sono pretese pazzesche perchè lei non può stare nella tua testa e immaginare cosa tu pretenderesti....
> e ti ricordo che nel primo post promettevi di non pretendere nulla da lei finchè non fosse stata lei a dartelo.
> Insomma, promettevi un periodo di attesa, in cui studiarsi e conoscersi.
> Tu hai atteso un paio di giorni e poi, quando lei non è stata capace di leggerti nel pensiero, l'hai mollata.


 L'amore che legge nel pensiero è quello fusionale del neonato con la madre (e mica tanto anche quello, infatti è necessario urlare e strepitare) che soddisfa ogni bisogno fisico e affettivo...

«_Il primo amore è* l'amore materno* . Origina come amore fusionale o simbiotico, ed è fondamentale per lo sviluppo di tutti i futuri amori. L'amore materno, a differenza dei successivi, si pone su “livelli” diversi perché un soggetto ha bisogno di aiuto (il bambino) e l'altro lo dà (la madre). L'amore materno dovrebbe avere una componente fortemente altruistica per poter essere d'“esempio” a tutti i successivi legami d'amore. Dico dovrebbe perché non sempre è così. Fromm afferma che «La maggior parte delle madri è capace di dare “latte”, ma solo una minoranza di dare anche “miele”. Per poter dare miele una madre non deve soltanto essere una “brava mamma”, ma una donna felice e non tutte ci riescono. L'amore della madre per la vita è contagioso, così come lo è la sua ansietà; ambedue gli stati d'animo hanno un effetto profondo sulla personalità del bambino. Si distinguono subito tra i bambini – e gli adulti – coloro che ricevono soltanto “latte” e quelli che ricevono “latte e miele”»._ 

http://www.maldamore.it/Quanti_e_quali_amori.htm


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'amore che legge nel pensiero è quello fusionale del neonato con la madre (e mica tanto anche quello, infatti è necessario urlare e strepitare) che soddisfa ogni bisogno fisico e affettivo...


Sì, ma crescere significa distaccarsi dalla madre.


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma divertirsi nel mentre non sarebbe un problema... se riuscisse solo a divertirsi.
> Con l'ormone parte anche il suo film, film che forse quella ragazza non vuole vedere


Già. Non è un ormone fine a se stesso.:mexican:
potrebbe darsi che ,lui scolleghi il sesso dal sentimento...e quindi eroticamente sia attratto da una tipologia di donna, che però nel suo immaginario non è adatta a fare la fidanzata. Perchè lui, forse perchè spinto da condizionamenti culturali, a questa età cerca una fidanzata.

Non lo so...toccherebbe chiedere a lui cosa cerca...


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì, ma crescere significa distaccarsi dalla madre.


Ecco bravala nostra MIka...la madre..lui vuole una fidanzata come la madre...ma non può andare a letto con una ragazza simile a sua madre. Sarebbe incestuoso. 
Da qui l'equivoco...

Ora air mi manda a fare in c...o!!!!:mexican:


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco bravala nostra MIka...la madre..lui vuole una fidanzata come la madre...ma non può andare a letto con una ragazza simile a sua madre. Sarebbe incestuoso.
> Da qui l'equivoco...
> 
> Ora air mi manda a fare in c...o!!!!:mexican:


Ehm, mi sa che ci manda entrambe...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2010)

ad ogni modo nel corso del tred air ha avuto modo di fidanzarsi, sfidanzarsi, incontrare due o tre probabili fidanzate, venirne sedotto e abbandonato , mandarle a morì ammazzate,decollare, atterrare e fare pipì


----------



## giobbe (27 Gennaio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> giobbe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perlomeno ci fa l'amore! Tuttosommato Air prende il meglio che una donna può dare.:mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## Iris (27 Gennaio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> ranatan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Forse non mi sono spiegato.
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo nel corso del tred air ha avuto modo di fidanzarsi, sfidanzarsi, incontrare due o tre probabili fidanzate, venirne sedotto e abbandonato , mandarle a morì ammazzate,decollare, atterrare e fare pipì


 omammamia!!
Avrà almeno mangiato!?!?!?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Gennaio 2010)

Che stronze


----------



## Airforever (27 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sì, sono pretese pazzesche perchè lei non può stare nella tua testa e immaginare cosa tu pretenderesti....
> e ti ricordo che nel primo post promettevi di non pretendere nulla da lei finchè non fosse stata lei a dartelo.
> Insomma, promettevi un periodo di attesa, in cui studiarsi e conoscersi.
> Tu hai atteso un paio di giorni e poi, quando lei non è stata capace di leggerti nel pensiero, l'hai mollata.


Pretese pazzesche? Allora ero un coglione ai tempi quando mi svegliavo alle 4 per portare a lavorare la mia fidanzatina e sono stato ultimamente un coglione a svegliarmi alle 6 per accompagnare, telefonicamente a i box quesy'ultima tizia dopo che è stata derubata....
Forse hai ragione a dire che sono un pazzo a pretendere; forse dovrei valutare solo ciò che mi viene spontaneamente dato... praticamente un cazzo rispetto a quello che do io, ma non lo dico per fare garetta a chi da di più, naturalmente


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2010)

non sono cose da coglione

lo diventano se non hai individuato la persona che le merita da te


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> forse dovrei valutare solo ciò che mi viene spontaneamente dato... *praticamente un cazzo rispetto a quello che do io*, ma non lo dico per fare garetta a chi da di più, naturalmente


Secondo me invece è proprio la garetta che fai. Dovresti seguire di più il cuore e meno la testa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Secondo me invece è proprio la garetta che fai. Dovresti seguire di più il cuore e meno la testa.


 Quoto.
Anzi sento la mancanza delle emoticons inginocchianti.
Nelle relazioni si deve dare quel che ci si sente e accettare quel che viene dato senza confronti: non è una questione di bilancio...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Secondo me invece è proprio la garetta che fai. Dovresti seguire di più il cuore e meno la testa.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Anzi sento la mancanza delle emoticons inginocchianti.
> Nelle relazioni si deve dare quel che ci si sente e accettare quel che viene dato senza confronti: non è una questione di bilancio...


Quoto con genuflessione:carneval:

Air mi sembra ancora troppo figlio


----------



## ranatan (28 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Anzi sento la mancanza delle emoticons inginocchianti.
> Nelle relazioni si deve dare quel che ci si sente e accettare quel che viene dato senza confronti: non è una questione di bilancio...


Mi unisco al quotaggio di entrambe!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2010)

quoto ranatan che quota lettrice che quota persa che quota nika che al mercato comprò:singleeye:


----------



## ranatan (28 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quoto ranatan che quota lettrice che quota persa che quota nika che al mercato comprò:singleeye:


Adesso Air ci prende tutte a bastonate!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Gennaio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Adesso Air ci prende tutte a bastonate!


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Airforever (28 Gennaio 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Adesso Air ci prende tutte a bastonate!


Air non prenderà mai a bastonate nessuno/a di voi: di bastonate ne ha bisogno lui stesso.
M.


----------



## Airforever (28 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Anzi sento la mancanza delle emoticons inginocchianti.
> Nelle relazioni si deve dare quel che ci si sente e accettare quel che viene dato senza confronti: non è una questione di bilancio...


Ma infatti non sto recriminando la cosa... non sto gareggiando bensì mi limito a dire ciò che esageratamente faccio e ciò che (forse) esageratamente non ricevo. Continuerò, comunque, a dare ciò che mi sento di dare ed a fare ciò che mi senti di fare per il prossimo... dovrei solo dosare un pochino e, come dice qualcuno, dare tanto a chi merita.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> Pretese pazzesche? Allora ero un coglione ai tempi quando mi svegliavo alle 4 per portare a lavorare la mia fidanzatina e sono stato ultimamente un coglione a svegliarmi alle 6 per accompagnare, telefonicamente a i box quesy'ultima tizia dopo che è stata derubata....
> Forse hai ragione a dire che sono un pazzo a pretendere; forse dovrei valutare solo ciò che mi viene spontaneamente dato... praticamente un cazzo rispetto a quello che do io, ma non lo dico per fare garetta a chi da di più, naturalmente


 No, non eri un coglione, ti sentivi di fare quelle cose e le hai fatte.
come ti sentiresti se l'amica ti dicesse 'sai, mi aspettavo ti venisse spontaneo di accompagnarmi al lavoro la mattina scorsa, sono delusa da te'?
Penso che ti verrebbe da dire 'eh, ma che ne sapevo che ci tenevi?' 
Ecco, il principio è quello: non c'è qualcosa a cui abbiamo diritto, ma solo quello che ci viene spontaneamente dato e che a volte è molto diverso da quello che ci aspetteremmo ma può andarci bene ugualmente perhcè dimostra che quella persona a noi tiene.


----------



## Bruja (28 Gennaio 2010)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> Air non prenderà mai a bastonate nessuno/a di voi: di bastonate ne ha bisogno lui stesso.
> M.


Errore, tu hai bisogno di pane e volpe,  un libro biografico sulle grandi donne della storia e di una ripassata al Principe di Machiavelli. 
Un paio di mesi e ti rimetti a nuovo nel rapporti sociali con l'altra metà del cielo
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Errore, tu hai bisogno di pane e volpe, un libro biografico sulle grandi donne della storia e di una ripassata al Principe di Machiavelli.
> Un paio di mesi e ti rimetti a nuovo nel rapporti sociali con l'altra metà del cielo
> Bruja


 No lui è ...Madame Bovary...


----------



## Airforever (28 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> No, non eri un coglione, ti sentivi di fare quelle cose e le hai fatte.
> come ti sentiresti se l'amica ti dicesse 'sai, mi aspettavo ti venisse spontaneo di accompagnarmi al lavoro la mattina scorsa, sono delusa da te'?
> Penso che ti verrebbe da dire 'eh, ma che ne sapevo che ci tenevi?'
> Ecco, il principio è quello: non c'è qualcosa a cui abbiamo diritto, ma solo quello che ci viene spontaneamente dato e che a volte è molto diverso da quello che ci aspetteremmo ma può andarci bene ugualmente perhcè dimostra che quella persona a noi tiene.


...si ma... onestamente (sempre senza fare la garetta a chi da di più) non è che mi è stato dato poi tanto dalle donne... o forse era più giusto il loro 'dare' rispetto il mio...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Gennaio 2010)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...si ma... onestamente (sempre senza fare la garetta a chi da di più) non è che mi è stato dato poi tanto dalle donne... o forse era più giusto il loro 'dare' rispetto il mio...


 onestamente credo che in quel contesto fosse giusto così (mi riferisco alle ultime storie): darsi con parsimonia fa anche intendere che si attende la persona giusta per dare e che non lo si fa per sè. 
Quando ti doni troppo, quando sei così pronto a spenderti per donne che nemmeno conosci, ti esponi anche a queste considerazioni: 'lo fa per me o perchè gli piace tanto donarsi che non vedeva l'ora di incontrare una donna disposta ad accettare e quindi in fondo non farebbe differenza se fossi io o un'altra?' 
Ecco, questa è la considerazione che faccio pure io: doni tanto perchè sono donne eccezionali loro (tutte!??!!?!) o perchè ti piace tanto e non vedi l'ora di trovare una donna che vuol ricevere? E così ti esponi innanzitutto a essere 'sfruttato' e in secondo luogo non ti innamori mai di queste donne ma dell'idea che ti fai di loro come possibili 'riceventi'...


----------



## Bruja (28 Gennaio 2010)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...si ma... onestamente (sempre senza fare la garetta a chi da di più) non è che mi è stato dato poi tanto dalle donne... o forse era più giusto il loro 'dare' rispetto il mio...


Te lo dico col massimo affetto e con considerazione protettiva, guarda non é che potevi pretendere granché di più dalle donne che hai frequentato fino ad ora...
Non che avessero nulla di negativo in sé, semplicemente non erano affini alle tue esigenze sul femminile... tu approcci persone molto aperte, liberali e spesso trasgressive, ma poi vorresti un rapporto serio e corretto che si avvi a concretezza da chi dimostra un modus ondivago nei rapporti sentimentali?  Devi cambiare riserva di caccia....
Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Te lo dico col massimo affetto e con considerazione protettiva, guarda non é che potevi pretendere granché di più dalle donne che hai frequentato fino ad ora...
> Non che avessero nulla di negativo in sé, semplicemente non erano affini alle tue esigenze sul femminile... tu approcci persone molto aperte, liberali e spesso trasgressive, ma poi vorresti un rapporto serio e corretto che si avvi a concretezza da chi dimostra un modus ondivago nei rapporti sentimentali? *Devi cambiare riserva di caccia*....
> Bruja


 Qui?


----------



## Bruja (28 Gennaio 2010)

*....*



Admin ha detto:


> Qui?


Questo é un ambiente molto vario e vivace, con ottime candidate che hanno una lunga esperienza in fregature... dici poco? :mexican:
Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo é un ambiente molto vario e vivace, con ottime candidate che hanno una lunga esperienza in fregature... dici poco? :mexican:
> Bruja


 Immagino che ad Air, di questo genere di esperienza vissuta dalla sua amata, vorrebbe fare a meno, perché mai e poi mai potrà fregarla ancora una volta. Insomma sarebbe una relazione talmente seria che gli viene a piangere solo a pensarci. Un impegno preso che non potrà mai disdire. Insomma, una delle promesse che un uomo raramente concede


----------



## Bruja (28 Gennaio 2010)

*Admin*



Admin ha detto:


> Immagino che ad Air, di questo genere di esperienza vissuta dalla sua amata, vorrebbe fare a meno, perché mai e poi mai potrà fregarla ancora una volta. Insomma sarebbe una relazione talmente seria che gli viene a piangere solo a pensarci. Un impegno preso che non potrà mai disdire. Insomma, una delle promesse che un uomo raramente concede


Certo che sì... l'ironia é una piacevolezza verbale, ma credo davvero che ad Air serva una rivalutazione dei rapporti proprio nel senso della maturità e del desiderio di fare l'uno il bene dell'altro.
Accadrà senza dubbio, ma appunto serve una mano leggera con un polso molto fermo...!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Te lo dico col massimo affetto e con considerazione protettiva, guarda non é che potevi pretendere granché di più dalle donne che hai frequentato fino ad ora...
> Non che avessero nulla di negativo in sé, semplicemente non erano affini alle tue esigenze sul femminile... tu approcci persone molto aperte, liberali e spesso trasgressive, ma poi vorresti un rapporto serio e corretto che si avvi a concretezza da chi dimostra un modus ondivago nei rapporti sentimentali? * Devi cambiare riserva di caccia....*
> Bruja


Glielo gia detto: http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=10089&postcount=120   dici che se formiamo un coro ci ascolta


----------

